# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  My 2005 Contest Prep...(training Journal)

## *Narkissos*

Monday April 11th

*Shoulders, Back, Biceps...*

*Back:*
_Chins:_ 5 sets rep till failure

_Bent-over Barbell Row:_ 
Set 1 135lbs 15 reps
Set 2 195lbs 15 reps
Set 3 (drop set: from) 5 reps @225lbs (to)- 5 [email protected] lbs 
Set 4 195lbs 10 reps

_Deadlifts:_ (forgot my straps at home so my poundage suffered)
Set 1 135lbs 8 reps
Set 2 225lbs 8 reps
Set 3 315lbs 6 reps
set 4 365lbs 2 reps

*Shoulders:*

_Power Clean:_
3 sets 135 pounds rep till failure

_Standing Shoulder Press_
3 sets 135 pounds rep till failure

_Bent Lateral Raises:_
Set 1: 30lb dumbells 15 reps
Set 2: 40lb dumbells 12 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbells(drop set) rep till failure... drop to 30lb dumbells...rep till failure
Set 4: 60 lb dumbells(drop set) rep till failure... drop to 40lb dumbells...rep till failure

*Biceps:*

_Standing Barbell Curl_

4 sets 105 pounds rep till failure

----------


## *Narkissos*

Tuesday 12th April

Started Dieting today...energy low... No carbs 'cept PWO (workout started at 8:30 p.m.)

*Leg, Chest, triceps*

*Legs:*
_Squats_
Set 1: 140 pounds 15 reps
Set 2: (dropset) 320 pounds (3 reps)...230 pounds (4 reps)
Set 3: (dropset) 320 pounds (2 reps)... 230 pounds (4 reps)

_Front Squat_
Sets 1-3: 140 pounds 6 reps
Set 4: 190 pounds 3 reps

_Seated Leg-curl_

Set 1: 45 pounds 15 reps
Set 2: 90 pounds 12 reps
Set 3: (dropset) 115 pounds (5 reps)... 70 pounds (10 reps)
Set 4: (dropset) 115 pounds (15 reps)... 70 pounds (8 reps)

_Standing Calf-raise_
Set 1: 90 pounds 25 reps
Set 2: 180 pounds 21 reps
Set 3: 270 pounds 15 reps (rest, pause)
SEt 4: 270 pounds 12 reps (rest, pause)
Set 5: 270 pounds 12 reps (rest,pause)

*Chest*

_Smith Machine...Flat press to throat..._

5 Sets: Negatives

_Smith Machine Inclines_

4 sets: Rep till failure

*Triceps*

_Skull Crushers_

4 sets: Rep till failure

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 13th April 


*Rest....

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 14th April*

*Shoulders, Back, and Biceps*

Today's repeat of Monday's workout is with different emphasis. Monday's session emphasized back..whereas this put SHoulders foremost in the workout.

*Shoulders*

_Power Clean_ (preceded by 3 warmup sets with the bare bar)
Set 1: 125 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 175 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 215 lbs: 2 reps (personal record)
Set 4: 215 lbs: 2 reps (personal record)


_Standing Barbell Shoulder Press_ (no warm-up necessary)
Set 1: 125 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: (dropset) 175 lbs: 2 reps... 125 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: (dropset) 175 lbs: 2 reps... 125 lbs: 7 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 8 reps (total muscular failure)

_Standing Side-Lateral Raises_
Set 1: 30 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps

*Back*

_Chins_
4 sets: rep til failure

_Deadlifts_
Set 1: 305 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 395 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 395 lbs: 1 rep
Set 4: 305 lbs: 6 reps (total muscular failure)

_Bent Over Barbell Rows_
Set 1: 125 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 175 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 195 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 195 lbs: 6 reps (mental failure)

*Biceps*

_Standing Barbell Curl_ (olympic bar)
3 sets: 125 lbs: 6 reps each set
Set 4: 125 lbs: muscular failure @ rep 5

_One-arm Dumbell Preacher Curl_
Set 1: 20 lb dumbell: 12 reps (each arm)
Set 2: 30 lb dumbell: 8 reps (each arm)
Set 3: 30 lb dumbell: 6 reps (each arm)
Set 4: 30 lb dumbell: 6 reps (each arm)

SideNote: Getting back to this high-volume approach has been a mental challenge moreso than a physical one.
Training is restricted to 3 days a week...due to friday and saturday nite's long shift hours reducing possible recovery time.

Thus Monday's workout will be Legs, Chest and tricep...and the following Monday SHoulder Back and Biceps

Thus this week...shoulder back and biceps will get hit twice...and only once is next week's cycle....The reverse will be true of the antagonising muscle groups shoulder back and biceps

~Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday,Saturday, Sunday* (15th,16th,17th rest)

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 18th April*

Training from this point on has been erratic...as this is exam time

*Chest & Tris*

Exercises:

*Chest*

_Flat Smith Machine Bench Press:_ 4 sets
_Flat Smith Machine Bench Press:_ 4 sets
_Flat Smith Machine Bench Press:_ 4 sets

*Tris*

_Over head tricep Extension:_ 4 sets (maximum weight 100lb dumbell)
_Bench dip:_ 4 sets (maximum weight 135 lbs suspended on lap)
_Tricep Press-downs:_ 4 sets

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 19th April*

*Legs: (quads/hams/calves)*

Warm up to leg-training: _Front Squat_: 125 lbs: 2 sets

*Squats:*

Set 1: 125 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 295 lbs: rep til failure
Set 4: 295 lbs: rep til failure
Set 5: 315 lbs: rep til failure
Set 6: 295 lbs: rep til failure

_Seated Leg-Curl_

4 sets: 90 lbs

_Standing Calf-raise:_

Set 1: 180 lbs
Set 2: 270 lbs
Set 3: 360 lbs
Set 4: 410 lbs
Set 5: 360 lbs

_Seated Calf-Raise_

4 sets: 150 lbs (dropsets)

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday April 20th

*Rest...

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 21st April


Shoulders*

_Power Clean:_
Set 1: 115 lbs
Set 2: 195 lbs
Set 3: 195 lbs
Set 4: 115 lbs

_Standing Barbell Shoulder-press:_

Set 1: 115 lbs
Set 2: 165 lbs..dropset to 115
Set 3: 115 lbs
Set 4: 115 lbs

_Seated Bent Laterals:_ 4 sets

_Seated Lateral Raises:_ 4 sets

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday, Saturday* (22nd, 23rd April) rest

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 24th April

Back and Biceps*

*Back*

_Chins:_ 6 sets

_One-arm Dumbell Row:_
Set 1: 100 lb dumbell: 8 reps
Set 2: 110 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 110 lb dumbell: 7 reps
Set 4: 120 lb dumbell: 6 reps

_Reverse-grip Barbell Rows:_

Set 1: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 7 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs: 6 reps

*Biceps*

_Standing Barbell Curl_

Set 1: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 5 reps
Set 5: 115 lbs: 4 reps

Set 6 & 7: 75 lbs: rep til failure

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 25th April



*(6a.m. workout preceded by pro-fat meal ingested at 5a.m.: 2 tins of tuna..2 caps of coconut oil...2 tsp full-fat mayo)

*Chest*

(exercises done in power-rack)

_Low-Incline Bench press:_ 4 sets (to throat)
_High-Incline Bench press:_ 4 sets (to throat)
_Decline Bench press:_ 4 sets
_Decline fly:_ 4 sets

----------


## *Narkissos*

Increasing study demands prompted me to take the rest of the week off:

*Tuesday 26th-Saturday 30th* april rest

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 1st May

*_Chest and Back_

*Chest*

(exercises done in power-rack)

_Low-Incline Bench press:_ 4 sets (to throat)
_High-Incline Bench press:_ 4 sets (to throat)
_Decline Bench press:_ 4 sets
_Decline fly:_ 4 sets

*Back*

_Chins:_ 5 sets

*Barbell Row (over hand grip):*
Set 1: 115 lbs
Set 2: 195 lbs
Set 3: 195 lbs
Set 4: 195 lbs

*Deadlift* (light)
3 sets: 195 lbs
1 set: 285 lbs

*Lat Pull-down:* 4 sets

Bad-eating on the day limited my poundages

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 2nd May

*First time training legs in two weeks... a surprisingly good session IMO

*Legs*

Warm-up to leg-training: _Leg-extensions_ (didn't count reps or sets...just kept goin til my knees felt fully lubricated)

*Squats:*

Set 1: 125 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 215 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 305 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 305 lbs: 5 reps
Set 5: 305 lbs: 8 reps

_Standing leg-curl:_ 4 sets

_Seated Calf-raise:_ 5 sets

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 3rd May...Wednesday 4th May*(exam on wednesday)...rest

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 5th May*

*Shoulders, Biceps, Triceps,*

*Shoulders:*

Power Clean

4 sets: 115 lbs: 8 reps
1 Attempt: 195 lbs: failed

Standing Barbell Shoulder Press

4 sets: 115 lbs: rep til failure

Seated Lateral Raises: 
4 sets

Seated Bent Lateral Raises: 
4 sets

1-arm standing laterals raises *(starting with dumbell behind back)*:
2 sets

*Biceps:*

Seated Alternate Dumbell curl:
4 sets

Incline dumbell curl:
4 sets

*Triceps:*

Press-down:
4 sets

Close-grip Bench press:
4 sets

Low-cable kickbacks:
4 sets

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 6th, 
Saturday 7th,
Sunday 8th,
Monday 9th* (last exam)

_Rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 10th May

Chest, Back*

*Chest:*

Flat Dumbell press:
4 sets

Incline Barbell Press:
4 sets

Flat Flyes:
4 sets

*Decline* pullover(a pull over done on a decline bench):
4 sets

*Back:*

Lat-pulldown to front (exaggerated stretch):
4 sets

Low-cable Row:
4 sets

*Deadlifts:
Set 1: 305 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 395 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 395 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 305 lbs: rep til muscular failure*


Reverse-grip Barbell Rows:
set 1: 205 lbs (heavy set)
Set 2: 115 lbs (exaggerated pause for peak contraction)

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 11th May* (had to work)

Rest

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 12th May*

*Legs*

_Extended Warm-up:_

Leg extensions:
4 sets

*Legs*

Squats:
Set 1: 125 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 215 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 305 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 355 lbs: 4 reps
Set 5: 215 lbs: 8 reps

Seated Leg-curl:
4 sets

Standing Calf-raise:
Set 1: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 450 lbs: (drop set)

Seated Calf raise:
I'm employing an extreme training principle this week. I use it when i need an extra inch on my calves. Basically, i put on a weight that i can press for 12 reps...my training partner presses down on the negative...i fight the descent... the positive portion of the rep is unhampered. When i can no longer fight the exaggerated negative...my training parter ceases to press down...when i can no loner complete the positive...my training partner assists me...thus the set goes well beyond the point of failure...and it incorporates the best of each calf-training mass-concept: heavy weight, high reps... total muscular failure

4 sets

----------


## *Narkissos*

Friday 13th
Saturday 14th
Sunday 15 th

Rest

----------


## *Narkissos*

Monday 16 th May

*Shoulder, Biceps, Triceps*

*Shoulders*

*Warm-up:* Clean and Press [using just the bar]

Behind-the-back Barbell Shrugs:
4 sets

Bent Laterals:
5 sets

Seated Lateral Raises:
3 sets

Seated Alternate Front Raises:
3 sets

Smith Machine Press Behind:
4 sets

*Triceps*

1-arm Machine pressdown:
4 sets

Close-grip Bench press:
4 sets


*Biceps*

Seated Alternate Dumbell Curl:
3 sets

Incline Alternate Dumbell Curl:
2 sets

1-arm Dumbell Preacher Curl:
2 sets

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 17th May

*_I'll be using slin (10 IU PWO) for the next 4 weeks...injected in the muscle worked... This started yesterday..injecting into my right anterior delt._
*Legs:* Quads/Hams/Calves

*Quads*

*Warm-up:*

_I use front squats as a warm-up movement...And standard squats as my main movement. I find my hips/knees take longer to get warm than my quads. And the front squat doesn't give me any patellar distress..so i use it to warm my hips and knee areas. I find it more effective than leg-extensions for said task from the aspect that it isn't disimilar to the barbell squat...in that it carries me tru a similar range of motion...thus making finding my 'groove' a lot easier._

Front-Squats:

2 sets: Bare bar
Working set 1: 125 lbs: 15 reps
Working set 2: 195 lbs: 6 reps

*Main Leg workout:*

Barbell Squat:
Set 1: *305* lbs
Set 2: *305* lbs
Set 3: *305* lbs
Set 4 (drop set): *305* lbs; 215 lbs; 125 lbs (failure)

_There was no need to start lighter as my quads, hips and knees were fully warmed-up from front squats._

*Hamstrings:*

Seated Leg-curl:

Set 1: 45 lbs _(training partner pressing down full bodyweight on the negative portion)_
Set 2: 90 lbs _(previous exagerrated negative repeated)_
Set 3: *135* lbs _(no negative work)_
Set 4 (dropset): _135 lbs; 90 lbs; 45 lbs (failure)_ 

_I used one movement here..for lack of better equipment...I incorporate a lot of innovation here. My training partner presses down on the weight during the descent phase. Theorectically a muscle can contract more forcefully (up to 30% more) on the negative portion of the repition...thus standard repitions are 70% as effective. Exagerrated negatives raise the effectivity to 100%. I find this an awesome way to up strength._

*Calves*

Standing Calf-raises:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3 (dropset): *450 lbs*; 270 lbs; 180 lbs
Set 4: 270 lbs: 8 reps

Seated Calf-raises:

Set 1: 100 lbs: _(press down on the negative..approximate 5 second negative)_
Set 2: 150 lbs: _(press down repeated)_
Set 3(dropset): *200 lbs*; 150 lbs; 100 lbs _(pressdown on final breakdown @100lbs)_
Set 3: (rep-out..dropset): 150 lbs; 100 lbs; 50 lbs _(pressdown on final breakdown @ 50 lbs)_

10 IUs Slin PWO...injected into gluteus medius

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 18th May

Chest*

Flat Barbell Bench-press:
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 12 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

Incline Barbell Bench Press:
Set 1: 13 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: (dropset) 8 reps total
Set 4: (dropset) 8 reps total

Decline Dumbell Pull-over:
Set 1: 70 lb dumbell: 8 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 4: 100 lb dumbell: 6 reps

Decline Fly:
Set 1: 30 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbells: 6 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 19th May

*_Rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 20th May*

*Back*

_Today takes the cake as my most depressing back workout to date. I'm trying to establish what went wrong in the second half with my deadlift poundages. The two thoughts i could muster were that either i had eaten to soon before my workout (thus my energy needs were re-directed to digestion) or that my CNS was suffering ill effects from Tuesday's heavy Squat session._

Lat-Machine Pull-downs:
_(No warm-up prior)_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 20 reps _(very easy repetitions)_
Set 2: 105 lbs: 20 reps _(slight struggle on the last 3 reps)_

Set 3: _(dropset)_: 170 lbs: 6 reps; 125 lbs: 6 reps; 95 lbs: 6 reps _(total: 18 reps)_
Set 4: _(dropset)_: 170 lbs: 4 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps; 125 lbs: 4 reps _(total: 12 reps)_

Seated Low-Cable Rows:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 12 reps (I was just feeling the movement out at this point)
Set 2: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: _(dropset)_: 155 lbs: 8 reps; 125 lbs: 4 reps; 95 lbs: 2 reps _(total: 14 reps)_
Set 4: _(dropset)_: 170 lbs: 6 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps; 125 lbs: 4 reps _(total: 14 reps)_

*Deadlifts:*

_Here's where my workout suffered most_

_My hams felt vaguely sore prior to commencing thus i did a light set to stretch them out. From there it went down hill._  :Frown: 

Set 1: 115 lbs: 10 reps _(just to stretch my hams out...mimicking a stiff-leg deadlift)_

Working sets:
Set 2: 305 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 305 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 305 lbs: 4 reps

That's a drop of almost 100 pounds...  :Wtf:  
Endnotes: Stretching was done between sets.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 21th
Sunday 22nd

*_Rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 23rd May 2005*

*Shoulders, Biceps, Triceps*

To note today: No carbs ingested prior to the training session...which was around 7:30 p.m. Was making some dietary modifications. The adjustment made the 1st 1/2 of training hard...while the second 1/2 was tolerable.

*Shoulders*

Power Clean:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 8 reps

_(just warming up here)_

Set 3: 165 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs x 2; 115 lbs x 5
Set 5: 115 lbs: 8 reps

_(The gym was very crowded at the commencement of the workout so i was all over the place...exercises chosen due to available workspace)_

Bent Laterals:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 35 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 55 lb dumbells x 6; 25 lb dumbells x 6 reps
Set 4: 55 lb x 4; 35 lb x 4; 25 lb x 4

_(The following exercise-choice was for the above-mentioned reason. I wanted to do a press-behind but there were no free benches...As no one was squatting, i did it standing in the power rack)_

Standing Press-Behind:

Set 1: 85 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: attempted 125 lbs..._failed attempt_

_(My shoulders are effectively pre-fattigued)_

Set 3: 105 lbs x 4; 85 lbs x 4
Set 4: 105 lbs x 5; 85 lbs x 3

(again, constrained for space, i'm forced to do the following movement standing)

Standing Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 35 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps

_(I've noticed that i'm disproportionately stronger at pulling than pushing... If you add my poundages you'll notice that too. My Lateral raise poundage is nearly cumulatively equal to that of my shoulder-press. etc. The onlyanamoly to this hypothesis is my squat...it's the only pressin movement that i'm strong at)_

*Triceps*

Tricep Press-down:
Set 1: 1/3 stack: 20 reps
Set 2: 1/2 stack: 12 reps
Set 3: 1/2 stack x 6; 1/3 stack x 9
Set 4: 1/2 stack x 4; 1/3 stack x 10

Overhead dumbell extension:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbell: 15 reps
Set 2: 70 lb dumbell x 9; 50 lb dumbell x 4

Bench dip:
Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps _(three 45-lb plates suspended in lap)_
Set 2: 180 lbs x 11 reps; 90 lbs x 4 reps

*Biceps*

Seated Alternate dumbell curl:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbells: 20 reps _(each arm)_
Set 2: 50lb dumbells x 5 reps; 40 lb x 5 reps; 30 lb x 5 reps _(each arm)_

The last set was inconceivably all out. Had a bunch of people sitting around me in the gym urging me on...lol. Don't think it would've been possible without them lol.

Set 3: 60 lb dumbells x 4 reps; 50 lb x 3 reps; 40 x 3 reps; 30lb x 3; 20 lb x 5

_(Set 2 was to failure... Set 3 took it a step further....didn't feel like doing anything other than goin home afterwards)_

Incline Alternate Dumbell Curl:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbell x 6; 20 lb dumbell x4
Set 2: 35 lb x 4; 30 lb x 2; 20 lb x 3; 15 lb x 4
Set 3: 40 lb x 2; 30 lb x 2; 20 lb x 3; 15 lb x 4

Felt well whupped afterwards...to say the least

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 24th May 2005

*_Rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 25th May 2005*

Saw my boy Big K.l.g. for the first in a long while today on the bus. So i crashed at his place and we trained together. Went to sleep at 6a.m. today...Got up at 12 pm and had breakfast. When i met big k.l.g. to train...it was on one solid meal and one shake. Needless to say..my energy level wasn't the best...but that was no hinderance.

I was going to train legs...but K.l.g. was training back so i decided on Back and Hamstrings.

*Back*

_(Bodyweight)_ Chins:

4 sets: 8 reps

Deadlifts:

_The bars at this gym aren't olympic Bars...so the weight is what we in the business call 'dead weight'. i.e. as the bar doesn't flex and aide in lifting, it's the ultimate struggle against gravity.

After Last week's lackluster performance...i really needed to get my deadlift over 400 to be satisfied._

Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 350 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: *400 lbs: 4 reps*

_That quota satisfied...anything else was icing on the cake_

Barbell Rows _(over hand grip)_:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs; 150 lbs; 100 lbs _(dropset)_
Set 4: 250 lbs; 150 lbs; 100 lbs _(dropset)_


Low Cable Rows:

_This pulley set-up was improvised...and the weight was unmarked...so we just packed on plates and went at it..._

4 sets: 6-12 rep range

Lat-Machine Pulldown:

Much like the low-cable row, this machine was made by the owner of the gym... The weights, cast-iron, were unmarked...so we just packed on and went by feel.

4 sets

One-Arm Dumbell Row:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbell: 6 reps

_At this point i wanted to do hamstrings... i actually DID do two sets...but the setup left much to be desired stimulation-wise...so i aborted._

*Was a GREAT session*

~Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 26 th May 2005*

*Chest and Calves*

_Today i forgot my log book at home...had a little argument with my mum so i rushed out...thus i was only able to keep track of the max poundage..the exercises used...and the total number of sets._

*Chest*

Flat Barbell Press:

4 sets

Max weight: 205 lbs

Incline Barbell Press:

4 sets

Max weight: 175 lbs

Dumbell Decline Press:

4 sets:

Max weight: 85 lb dumbells

Decline Dumbell Pullover:

4 sets:

Max weight: 110 lb dumbells

_(By my own admission...i'm disproportionately stronger on pulling as compared to pushing)_

*Calves*

Standing Calf-raise_(smith machine)_:

4 sets:

Max weight: *560 lbs* _(personal best in this new gym... tho i've pressed up to 630 lbs in my previous gym)_

Seated Calf Raises:

4 sets:

Max weight: 180 lbs

_(First two sets employed my training partner pressing down on the negative portion of each repetion...the other two sets were straight sets)_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 27th May*

_I get to the gym and some bitch and her 'personal trainer' are hogging the power rack...They're doing DUMBELL CURLS....WTF  needless to say i was pissed. I watched 'em for 15 minutes then strolled up and said "Are y'all actually using the rack or can i use it?" *scowls* Unbelievable...I couldn't believe that they'd do this in an EMPTY gym. Including me and my girl, there was a grand total of FIVE people in the gym. Bitches_

*Quads and Hams*

_I ride my bike to and from the gym daily...while riding i experienced patella pain... Today's not going to be a great leg day._  :Frown:  

*Quads*

Squats:

_(preceded by 3 warm-up sets)_

Set 1: 125 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 215 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 305 lbs: 4 reps; 215 lbs: 4 reps

_(experiencing horrible knee pain at this point..left knee)_

Front Squats:

3 sets: 125 lbs: 6 reps each set

Leg-press:

Set 1: 360 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 450 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 450 lbs: 6 reps

_(i did three quad movements today for two reasons:_

_1. knee pain prevented me from the total number of squats i came to do_
_2. having done calves the previous evening i decided to up my workload)_

*Hamstrings*

Standing Uni-Lateral Leg-curl:

3 sets: 25 lbs: 12; 12; 10

Smith-Machine Stiff-Leg Deadlift:

_(I did these standing on a bench)_

Set 1: 70 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 90 lns: 8 reps

Stretched afterwards

Also did:

4 set of In-human's rack chins: 10; 10; 8; 10
4 set of Incline Leg-raises: 10; 10; 10; 10

Comments:

Should've done front squats first...knee pain is less pronouced when i squat second in my workout

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 28th
Sunday 29th
Monday 30th
*
_Rest._

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 31th May*

*Shoulders, Cardio*

_By now you guys know that during contest prep i do my cardio PWO._

Clean:

_3 sets to warm up shoulders_

Clean and Press:

_First time i've attempted the clean and press inna while...usually i just do power cleans...to shoulder height...never goin fully overhead.(**sidenote** i'm experiencing wrist pain)_

Set 1: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 6 reps

_(I'm accustomed to cleaning a max of 195 lbs..so the clean portion of the movement is easy...but the press is difficult...as i'm disproportionately stronger on pulling movements)_

Seated Barbell Press-Behind:

_I start this movement with the barbell on the bench... I then clean it over head ...get in position and start to press. When i do dropsets i return the bar to the bench to strip the weight..and repeat the clean to the overhead position_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 9 reps; 85 lbs: 5 reps; 65 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 3 reps; 105 lbs: 2 reps; 85 lbs: 3 reps; 65 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 2 reps; 105 lbs: 2 reps; 85 lbs: 3 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps

_As you can see..i've upped my rep range_

Standing Laterals:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 35 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 45 lb dumbells: 8 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 7 reps

Bent Laterals:

_These were done laying face-down on an incline bench_

Set 1: 20 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 25 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 25 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 20 lb: 4 reps; 15 lb: 4 reps

E-Z curl Bar: Upright Rows:

_These were done just to 'finish off'_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 110 lbs: 6 reps; 90 lbs: 4 reps; 70 lbs: 4 reps; 50 lbs: 4 reps

_Shoulders feel GOOOOOOD! The pump is GREEEAT!_

_At the conclusion of this i did 30 minutes of Cardio on the treadmill.

I also ride my bike to and from the gym so that added another 15 minutes approximately._

~Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday June 1st

Back, Biceps, Cardio.*

_**Please note...in addition to the cardio i do PWO... i also ride to and from the gym**_

*Back*

Warm-up:

_1 set of dead-lifts with the olympic bar
2 sets of hyper-extensions_

Deadlifts:

Set 1: 295 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 385 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: *435 lbs*: 2 reps [_Personal Best for this year_]

Barbell Row:

Set 1: 205 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs: 6 reps

Low-Cable Row:

_[The emphasis here was on the contraction... There was a deliberate pause at the top and the 'pulling' part of the rep was controlled. The negative was deliberate...This technique was used for the first three sets. The last set...the heaviest...was explosive on the positive...before the dropset. Post-dropset, the reps reverted to the controlled manner of execution]_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 7 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 5 reps; 140 lbs: 5 reps

Lat Machine Pull downs:

Set 1: 125 lbs: 11 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 8 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 155 lbs: 5 reps; 125 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps

*Biceps*

Warm-up:

_2 sets with a bare Olympic bar= 45 lbs: 12 reps each set_

Seated Alternate Dumbell Curls:

[5 dropsets]

Set 1: 70 lb dumbells: 3 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 5 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 5 reps (each arm)
Set 2: 60 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 4 reps (each arm)
Set 3: 50 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 4 reps (each arm)
Set 4: 40 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 6 reps (each arm)
Set 5: 40 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 6 reps (each arm)

PWO: 30 minutes cardio (Stationary Bike)

----------


## *Narkissos*

*June 2nd 1:05 a.m.*

Looked at my pics from Nationals 2004 and CAC championships 2004.

Got my little sister (my biggest critic) to take me tru a round of posing and critique.

She gave me the green light, thus i decided to compete this year. Nationals is August 20th...God-willing i'll be there.

I need to get that same level of conditioning that i carried at both shows...with harder glutes and hams...glutes specifically.

I need to dial in my lower body...(as i AM bottom-heavy)...My upper body is nothing spectacular from the front at least IMO. My back is thicker...but i need to bring it rock-hard or i'll get looked over.

Shooting for middle-weight or welterweight...welter-weight preferably.

**Sidenote**

This'll be my 6th year competing.

My contest history is listed on my homepage: http://www.geocities.com/musclez_200

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 2nd June*

*Chest, Tris, Cardio*

Flat Dumbell Fly:

_No prior warm-up_

Set 1: 25 lb dumbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbells: 20 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbells: 12 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 50 lb dumbells: 10 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 10 reps

Flat Dumbell Press:

_All dropsets_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbells: 8 reps; 50 lb: 6 reps; 40 lb: 4 reps
Set 2: 90 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 50 lb: 4 reps; 40 lb: 4 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbells: 3 reps; 50 lb: 4 reps; 40 lb: 5 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 50 lb: 5 reps; 40 lb: 5 reps

Incline Dumbell Press:

_All dropsets_

Set 1: 80s: 5 reps; 50s: 5 reps
Set 2: 90s: 3 reps; 50s: 5 reps _(experienced pain in my armpit of all places at this point)_

Set 3: 80s: 3 reps; 50s: 4 reps; 35s: 3 reps
Set 4: 80s: 6 reps (2 full, 4 partial); 50s: 7 reps (3 full range...4 partial); 35s: 5 reps

*Triceps*

V-Bar Press-down:

Set 1: 55 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 4 reps; 75 lbs: 4 reps; 55 lbs: 5 reps; 35 lbs: 5 reps

Close-Grip Bench:

Set 1: 125 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 3 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps

_Set 1: close-grip pushups (a 'finisher')_

30 minutes of Cardio PWO on the stationary bike

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 3rd June and Saturday 4th June... rest

*Had to work From friday nite(8pm) to Saturday morning (after 4am) so training would've been a tad too difficult. Saturday's shift started at 5 pm...until.

----------


## doctorherb

Nark,

when/what show you doin??

----------


## *Narkissos*

I'm doing The Nationals here.

It's on August 20th.

I'm just over 190 right now.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday June 5th 2005

*_Today was 'experiment day'...lol._

*Legs*

*Quads:*

Leg-Extensions:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 8 reps

Front-Squat:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 175 lbs: 6 reps; 105 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 195 lbs: 3 reps; 105 lbs: 7 reps _(this set was a personal best)_

Barbell Squat:

Set 1: 305 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 305 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 305 lbs: 3 reps; 215 lbs: 7 reps; 125 lbs: 10 reps

_(**sidenote** may have to drop some of my barbell squat poundage or risk serious patellar trauma)_

*Hamstring:*

Standing Uni-lateral Leg-curl:
4 sets: 45 lbs: 15 reps; 12 reps; 12 reps; 12 reps

Lying Unilateral Leg-curl:

_This was done by chaining a low-pully cable to my ankle..._
2 sets: 10 reps

Smith-Machine Stiff-leg Deadlift:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 140 lbs: 8 reps

*Calves:*

Improvised Donkey Calf raises:

_I trained alone...decided to try different angles today. The gym was empty so with no one so sit on my back (as is the customary donkey calf-raise position) I used the weight belt with the chain (the one used for weight dips and chins) and strapped three 45s to my waist and assumed the donkey calf position. The weight wasn't heavy persay...just uncomfortable. In any event tho...it presented a very nice pre-exhaustin movement_

4 sets: 125 lbs: 20; 15; 15; 15

Seated Calf-Raise:

Set 1: 150 lbs: 6 reps; 100 lbs: 8 reps; 50 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 150 lbs: 4 reps; 100 lbs: 5 reps; 50 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 6 reps; 100 lbs: 12 reps (rest-pause)
Set 4: 100 lbs: 20 reps (rest-pause)

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday June 6th...*_rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday June 7th*... _Shoulders_

Clean and Press:

2 warm-up sets: bare bar

Set 1: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 165 lbs: 2 reps; 115 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 6 reps (fore-arm failure)

Barbell press-behind:

**Start position...barbell on bench... cleaned to the overhead position**

Set 1: 125 lbs: 5 reps; 105 lbs: 3 reps; 85 lbs: 3 reps; 65 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 3 reps; 105 lbs: 2 reps; 85 lbs: 3 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 2 reps; 105 lbs: 2 reps; 85 lbs: 3 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps

Upright Row:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 5 reps; 75 lbs: 7 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 5 reps; 75 lbs: 7 reps

Standing Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 45 lb dumbells: 7 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 5 reps
Set 2: 45 lb dumbells: 5 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbells: 10 reps

Bent Laterals:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps; 25 lb dumbells: 7 reps

1 hr Cardio on treadmill PWO

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 8th June....* _Legs_

_***I've been training by myself again...today was no exception. Upon arrival to the gym my knee was aching mildly...so i decided to attempt squatting with a 2" block beneath my heels to ease some pressure. Might've been flawed logic considering biomechanics...but i believe it made a difference***_

*Abbreviations: ATG (ass to the ground), PTG (parallel)*

Squats:

3 warm-up sets: bare olympic bar

**2" block beneath my heels**

Set 1: 125 lbs: 12 reps {ATG}
Set 2: 215 lbs: 10 reps {PTG}
Set 3: 265 lbs: 6 reps {PTG}
Set 4: 305 lbs: 4 reps {PTG}
Set 5: 215 lbs: 8 reps {ATG}
Set 6: 215 lbs: 6 reps {ATG}
Set 7: 215 lbs: 8 reps {PTG} (constant tension: no pause at top)
Set 8: 215 lbs: 8 reps {PTG} (constant tension: no pause at top)
Set 9: 215 lbs: 8 reps {PTG} (constant tension: no pause at top)
*Set 10:* 215 lbs: 8 reps {PTG} (constant tension: no pause at top)

Standing Unilateral Leg-curl:

Set 1: 35 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 20 reps (10 reps + 10 forced reps)
Set 3: 70 lbs: 14 reps (8 reps + 6 forced reps)
Set 4: 70 lbs: 12 reps (8 reps+ 4 forced reps)

Standing Smith-Machine Calf-raises:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 7 reps
Set 5: 180 lbs: 12 reps
Set 6: 180 lbs: 13 reps (+ bodyweight reps at end: rep-out)

30 minutes Cardio on stationary bike PWO

----------


## Served

Just wondering how long you have been training back that way? Never seen a competitor do only 2 exercises in one session.

edit: sorry i seen you changed it on june 1st work out

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Just wondering how long you have been training back that way? Never seen a competitor do only 2 exercises in one session.
> 
> edit: sorry i seen you changed it on june 1st work out


It actually depends.

Sometimes when i go all out...2 movements are all i can handle...not counting chins.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 9th June 2005...* _Chest and Tris_

*Chest:*

Flat Dumbell Fly:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbells: 25 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbells: 20 reps
Set 3: 35 lb dumbells: 15 reps
Set 4: 50 lb dumbells: 10 reps

Flat dumbell press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbells: 7 reps; 50 lb dumbells: 7 reps
Set 2: 90 lb dumbells: 3 reps; 50 lb dumbells: 7 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 50 lb dumbells: 5 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 4 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 50 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 4 reps

Incline Dumbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbells: 3 reps; 50 lb dumbells: 4 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 50 lb dumbells: 4 reps
Set 1: 80 lb dumbells: 3 reps; 50 lb dumbells: 3 reps
Set 1: 80 lb dumbells: 2 reps; 50 lb dumbells: 3 reps

*Triceps:*

{extreme} Close-grip Straight-bar Press-down:

Set 1: 55 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 4 reps; 55 lbs: 6 reps; 35 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 5 reps; 55 lbs: 5 reps; 35 lbs: 10 reps

{E-Z curl bar} Close Grip Bench-press:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 13 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 9 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps

_30 minutes cardio PWO..._

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday... 10th*
*Saturday...11th*
*Sunday... 12th June*

_Rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 13th June: 

Back, Biceps, Triceps*

*Back:*

2 warm-up sets (deadlits)...with a bare olympic barbell. 1 Set of stretching from the chinning rack.

Deadlifts:

Set 1: 305 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 395 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 445 lbs: 2 reps (personal best)
Set 4: 395 lbs: 6 reps

Barbell Rows:

Set 1: 205 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 12 reps
Set 5: 115 lbs: 12 reps
Set 6: 115 lbs: 10 reps

Lat-Machine Pull-down:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 5 reps; 125 lbs: 5 reps; 95 lbs: 5 reps

Low-Cable Row:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 170 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps; 125 lbs: 4 reps

Barbell Pullovers:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 6 reps

*Biceps:*

Warmup: 2 sets...bare olympic barbell

_{Extreme}_ Close Grip Barbell curls _[elbows in front of torso]_:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 3 reps; 45 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 3 reps; 85 lbs: 3 reps; 45 lbs: 4 reps

Alternate Dumbell Curls:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 3 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 3 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbells: 6 reps

*Triceps:*

Bench dips:

_(with multiple 45-lb plates suspended in my lap)_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 6 reps; 90 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 5 reps; 180 lbs: 3 reps

Bodyweight dips:

Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 8 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 14th June

Legs:

*_Stretching prior to workout...training partners took long to arrive_

Squats:

_2 warm-up sets...the first 5 sets were done with a 2" block under my heels_

Set 1: 125 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 215 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 305 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 3 reps; 305 lbs: 4 reps; 215 lbs: 3 reps
Set 5: 405 lbs: 4 reps; 305 lbs: 4 reps; 215 lbs: 4 reps
Set 6: 215 lbs: 8 reps _(constant tension: so pause at top)_
Set 7: 215 lbs: 8 reps _(constant tension: so pause at top)_
Set 8: 215 lbs: 8 reps _(constant tension: so pause at top)_
Set 9: 215 lbs: 8 reps _(constant tension: so pause at top)_
Set 10: 215 lbs: 8 reps _(constant tension: so pause at top)_

Standing Unilateral Leg-curl:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 8 reps; 45 lbs: 7 reps

Donkey Calf raises:

_There was a deliberate two-count pause at the top of each rep_

Set 1: 170 lb man: 21 reps _(7 reps: toes out; 7 reps: toe straight; 7 reps: toes in)_
Set 2: 170 lb man + 50 lb dumbell: 21s
Set 3: 170 lb man + 70 lb dumbell: 21s

Seated Calf-Raise:

_There was a deliberate 2-count pause on both the top position...and the full-stretch position._

Set 1: 70 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 6 reps; 100 lbs: 6 reps; 50 lbs: 6 reps

I wobbled home on my bike after this

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday June 15th 2005

5 a.m.* Cardio: 45 minutes

*6 p.m*

*Shoulders*

Clean and Press:

_These were done from the hang-clean position_

Set 1: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 125 lbs: 8 reps 

Barbell Press-behind:

_These were done with a 5-count negative phase...culminating with an explosive positive phase. Starting position: barbell on bench...cleaned to the overhead position_

set 1: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 4 reps; 75 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 6 reps; 75 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 175 lbs: 2 reps; 125 lbs: 4 reps; 75 lbs: 4 reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbells: 15 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbells: 13 reps; 20 lb dumbells: 4 reps

Bent Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbells: 8 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

Is anyone following my log?

lol..this sucks.

*Thursday 16th June*

_3 pm..._

Cardio: _45 minutes...stationary bike_

*Abs*

Hanging Leg-raises:
5 sets

Rope Crunches: 
4 sets

7 p.m.

Cardio: _30 minutes...walking_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 17th June 2005*

*Chest:* _5:45 a.m.-6:45 a.m_

*Cardio:* _7a.m.- 7:30a.m._

_Beforehand i had decided that i wasn't training today. The decision was the result of multiple factors: 1. the only way i could train was if i got to the gym around 5a.m. 2. last nite i went to the drive-in and got in at 1 a.m. ...and went to sleep at 2a.m. (and got up at 5a.m.) 3. Friday nites i have to work a long night shift (8p.m. until)... so that pretty much screws everything up

Waking up at 5 a.m. was coincidental... I woke up to use the batroom..and realised that my head was unusually clear...and i didn't feel tired. Thus i tossed on my gear...had a neat expresso.. hopped on my bike...and rode off to the gym to train on 3 hours sleep._ 

Flat dumbell Fly:

_These were done with a 5-count negative...and an explosive positive_

Set 1: 25 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 4: 60 lb dumbells: 8 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 4 reps

Incline Smith Machine Press:

_Between sets i stretched by taking the 20 lb dumbells and doing a flat dumbell fly...holding the stretched position for a count._

Set 1: 150 lbs: 4 reps; 100 lbs: 5 reps
_(stretch: 12 count)_

Set 2: 150 lbs: 4 reps; 100 lbs: 4 reps
_(stretch: 24 count)_

Set 3: 150 lbs: 2 reps; 100 lbs: 4 reps; 50 lbs: 6 reps
_(stretch: 10 count...went deeper..10 count)_

Set 4: 150 lbs: 2 reps; 100 lbs: 3 reps; 50 lbs: 7 reps
_(stretch: 10 count...went deeper..10 count)_

Flat Dumbell Bench Press:

_Between sets i stretched by taking the 20 lb dumbells and doing an incline dumbell fly...holding the stretched position for a 10-count...then going deeper and doing another 10-count_

Set 1: 70 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 50 lb dumbells: 4 reps
_(stretch: 20 count)_

Set 2: 70 lb dumbells: 5 reps; 50 lb dumbells: 4 reps
_(stretch: 20 count)_

Set 3: 75 lb dumbells: 3 reps; 50 lb dumbells: 5 reps
_(stretch: 20 count)_

Set 4: 60 lb dumbells: 6 reps
_(stretch: 20 count*)_

_* By this set...my chest was rediculously flexible...I didn't have to do two 10-count holds to get to the max stretch position... I went straight into it easily._

Cardio: 30 minutes on treadmill...preceded by upper body stretches..and followed by Lower body stretches

Water consumed: 3 litres

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 18th June
Sunday 19th June*_...rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 20th June 2005

*5:30 a.m. 

Cardio: _1 hour...treadmill_

*Abs:*

Roman Chair Sit-ups:

5 sets: bodyweight

5:30 p.m. *Back:*

Deadlifts:

3 warm-up sets: bare bar: 20 reps; 15 reps; 12 reps

Set 1: 295 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 385 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: *475 lbs***: 1 rep (Personal Best)
Set 4: 385 lbs: 3 reps
Set 5: 295 lbs: 8 reps

_**The 475 lb lift took an eternity to move off the ground. That one repition had to've taken about 30 seconds. I nearly blacked out at the top._

Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 2: bodyweight + 30 lb dumbell: 3 reps; bodyweight: 3 reps
Set 3: bodyweight + 30 lb dumbell: 6 reps; bodyweight: 2 reps
Set 4: bodyweight: 7 reps

Barbell Rows:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 12 reps

Cross-bench Dumbell pullover:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 65 lb dumbell: 8 reps
Set 4: 65 lb dumbell: 8 reps

*Triceps:*

Bench Dips:

Warm-up set: bodyweight: 8 reps

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 7 reps; 90 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps; 90 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 10 reps; 125 lbs: 5 partials

Close-grip Bench press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 10 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

_Tuesday 21 th June 2005

_*Legs*

Squats:

Set 1: 125 lbs: 25 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 215 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 305 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 405 lbs: 6 reps; 305 lbs: 6 reps

Leg-press:

Set 1: 360 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 450 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 630 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: *784 lbs***: 3 reps; 630 lbs: 7 reps

**(630 lbs + 154 lbs male sitting on machine)

Standing Uni-lateral leg-curl:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 15 reps (training partner presses down on the negative portion of each rep)
Set 4: 45 lbs: 12 reps

Donkey Calf Raises:

Set 1: 170 lb male on back: 15 reps
Set 2: 170 lb male on back: 15 reps
Set 3: 170 lb male on back: 15 reps
Set 4: 150 lb female male on back +100 lb dumbell strapped to waist: 12 reps

Seated Calf-raises:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 100 lbs: 12 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 22nd June 2005*

*Shoulders*

_[no prior warm-up]_

Hang-Clean:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 165 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 1 reps; 115 lbs: 7 reps
Set 4: 165 lbs: 6 reps

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

_Haven't done these in about a year_

Set 1: 50 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 4: 90 lb dumbells: 3 reps; 60 lb db: 3 reps; 40 lb db: 4 reps

Barbell Press Behind:

_Starting position: bar at the mid-thigh level...cleaned to the over head position_

Set 1: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 165 lbs: 3 reps; 115 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 165 lbs: 4 reps; 115 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 6 reps _[5 count negative..explosive positive]_

Barbell Front Raises:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 8 reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 35 lb db: 4 reps; 25 lb db: 4 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 30 lb db: 4 reps; 25 lb db: 3 reps; 15 lb db: 4 reps

Bent Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbells: 8 reps; 40 lb db: 4 reps; 25 lb db: 4 reps
Set 2: 65 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 40 lb db: 4 reps; 25 lb db: 4 reps

*Post-workout*

Cardio: 1 hour on a treadmill.

_I missed my morning cardio. My island's under 'flood watch'..it's hurricane season now. So it's been raining like a bitch daily. I've been getting my ass soaked everyday while riding to the gym. Some days are worse than other days. This morning i woke up..tired...and the thought of getting soaked didn't appeal to me... so i forced it post-training..That was a bitch...but necessary._

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thursday 23rd June 2005

_Came to the gym intent on doing Chest and Biceps...and some cardio. AFter Chest...the guys i train with decided that they were doing back also...so i did back. I decided on a light session with just two exercises... no straps or aides of any kind..as it wasn't a heavy session._

*Chest, Back, Biceps*

*Chest:*

_No prior warmup_

Incline Barbell Benchpress [power rack]:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 5: 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps

Flat Dumbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 90 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 90 lb dumbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbells: 8 reps

Barbell pullover:

Set 1: bare bar: 20 reps _[was trying to get the 'feel']_
Set 2: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 4 reps; 45 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 3 reps; 55 lbs: 5 reps

Decline Fly:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 25 lb dumbells: 6 reps

*Back:*

Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 7 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 4: bodyweight: 7 reps

Deadlifts:

_Light day...no straps_

Set 1: 295 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 295 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 295 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 385 lbs: 2 reps
Set 5: 405 lbs: _failed attempt...mid-chin_

*Biceps:*

Seated Alternate Dumbell Curl:

Set 1: 50 lb db: 5 reps; 40 lb db: 5 reps; 30 lb db: 5 reps
Set 2: 60 lb db: 4 reps; 40 lb db: 3 reps; 30 lb db: 4 reps

Incline Dumbell curls:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 45 lb db: 2 reps; 25 lb db: 2 reps; 20 lb db: 3 reps

[Cable] Supinating rope curl:

_Starting positiong here was palms face down...ending position was palms facing up._

Set 1: 25 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 4 reps; 35 lbs: 4 reps; 25 lbs: 4 reps

Machine Reverse Curl:

_First time in about a year that i've done forearm work of any kind (outside of deadlifts)_

Set 1: 25 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 35 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 35 lbs: 10 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 24th June 2005...*_rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

_I worked Friday nite from 8 pm...and got home Saturday morning at 5a.m. ... had a series of short naps and then proceeded to go to the gym planning to hit a light leg session._

*Saturday 25 th June*

_My training partners where to meet me at the gym at a specific time...and they didn't show. SO i decided on cardio._

So i did Cardio: 1 hour: _8º incline_

_When i was finishing off my training partners came tru the door...set on doing legs... so i joined 'em...suicidal huh?_

*Legs:*

Leg-extensions:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 10 reps

Hack-squats:

Set 1: 110 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 290 lbs: 7 reps

Smith-Machine Front Squats:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 3 reps; 90 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 8 reps

Hyper-extensions:

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: bodyweight +80 lb dumbell: 10 reps
Set 3: bodyweight +80 lb dumbell: 8 reps
Set 4: bodyweight +80 lb dumbell: 10 reps

Seated Calf-raise:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 20 reps [heels in]
Set 2: 100 lbs: 15 reps [heels neutral]
Set 3: 150 lbs: 8 reps; 100 lbs: 7 reps; 50 lbs: 10 reps [varied heel position]
Set 4: 200 lbs: 5 reps; 150 lbs: 5 reps; 100 lbs: 5 reps; 50 lbs: 5 reps [varied heel position]

Donkey Calf Raises:

_These were done with a 2-count pause at the top...repeated at the max-stretch position_

Set 1: 170 lb male on back: 21 reps
Set 2: 170 lb male + 100 lb dumbell: 18 reps; 100 lb dumbell alone: 7 reps
Set 3: 170 lb male alone: 20 reps

Tired as hell... that's an understatement...rushed home had my shake and went back to work

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 26th June 2005...* _Rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 27 th June 2005

Back, Tris & Cardio*

*Back:*

Deadlifts:

_3 warm-up sets with the bare Olympic bar._

Set 1: 385 lbs: 3 reps
Set 2: 385 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 385 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 385 lbs: 4 reps

_I'm not interested in doing singles this week_

Barbell Rows:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 165 lbs: 8 reps; 115 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 175 lbs: 6 reps; 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs: 4 reps; 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 205 lbs: 5 reps; 115 lbs: 7 reps

Behind the Neck Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 7 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 7 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 4: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 5: bodyweight: 5 reps

Straight-arm Barbell Pullover:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 75 lbs: 6 reps

*Triceps:*

Close-grip bench press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 9 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 165 lbs: 4 reps; 115 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 3 reps; 115 lbs: 5 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 8 reps

Reverse-grip Press-down:

Set 1: 20 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 30 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 8 reps; 30 lbs: 4 reps

Parallel-bar Dip:

Set 1: Bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 2: Bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 3: Bodyweight: 5 reps

_Followed by..._

Cardio: 30 minutes on a stationary bike.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 28th June 2005*

*Legs, Abs, Cardio*

_I wanted to squat today...but the rack was occupied_

Leg-press:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 30 reps
Set 2: 540 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 630 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 630 lbs: 7 reps

Angled Machine Hack-squats:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 190 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 270 lbs: 10 reps

Leg-Extensions:

_The gym-owner complained that we were using too much weight on his machine...so next leg-session i may have to cut the weight in half and double the reps..or find an alternate exercise._

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 8 reps

Standing Unilateral Leg-curl:

4 sets: 45 lbs: 12 reps each leg...each set _(2-count pause at the top of each rep)_

Standing calf-raise [smith machine]:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps; 180 lbs: 7 reps; 90 lbs: 13 reps

Angled Calf-press:

Set 1: 240 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 330 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 420 lbs: 15 reps

Seated calf-raise:

_2-count pause at top...and in the maximum stretch position_

Set 1: 120 lbs: 10 reps; 70 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 170 lbs: 6 reps; 120 lbs: 5 reps; 70 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 170 lbs: 4 reps; 120 lbs: 4 reps; 70 lbs: 12 reps

*Abs:*

Roman Chair Sit-ups:

_had a horrible abdominal cramp after i got up off the bench on the second set...it was wicked!_

4 sets: bodyweight

Cardio: 30 minutes on the stationary bike

----------


## doctorherb

> I'm doing The Nationals here.
> 
> It's on August 20th.
> 
> I'm just over 190 right now.



Shootin for the middles??

----------


## *Narkissos*

Welterweight actually...

By the end of my prep i'll be at the middleweight cut off point...then i'll water/carb/sodium deplete and drop to the welterweight range for the weigh-in

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 29th June 2005

Shoulders, Cardio*

Hang-Clean & Press _[wide grip]_:

_2 warm-up sets..bare bar..._

Set 1: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 4 reps; 75 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 145 lbs: 2 reps; 95 lbs: 5 reps
Set 6: 145 lbs: 2 reps; 95 lbs: 4 reps

_[Standing]_ Barbell Press-behind-neck _[from hang-clean position]_:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 2 reps; 75 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 2 reps; 75 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 7 reps

Hang Clean:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 6 reps [standard grip]
Set 2: 165 lbs: 3 reps [standard grip]
Set 3: 165 lbs: 2 reps [standard grip]
Set 4: 115 lbs: 6 reps [wide grip]

_I did these late in the workout to make them harder...and harder they were_

Barbell Shrug _[wide grip]_:

_2-count pause at top_

Set 1: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 195 lbs: 5 reps

_I do barbell shrugs relatively light because when i shrug heavy i feel it anywhere other than my traps. i feel i get better trap growth from clean anyway...so i emphasize cleaning movements moreso._

Cardio: 30 minutes on Stationary bike

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 30th June...*_Rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 1st July 2005

Chest and Biceps*

*Chest:*

Flat Dumbell Fly:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbells: 20 reps
Set 3: 40 lb db: 10 reps; 30 lbs db: 10 reps; 25 lb db: 10 reps _[dropset]_

_Body feels tired. Grip's burning...probably from wrestling with my dog... He's got a bone-crushing grip...and thinks i'm a chew-toy_

Incline Dumbell Bench-press:

_Please note: i'm training by myself... i'm no longer going to muscular failure...just biomechanical failure: the point where i can no longer complete a rep in good form; I've no spotter on any of my exercises..neither do i want one_

Set 1: 70 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 70 lb dumbells: 7 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbells: 5 reps
Set 4: 90 lb dumbells: 2 reps
Set 5: 70 lb dumbells: 6 reps

Flat Dumbell Bench press:

Set 1: 70 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 70 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbells: 4 reps
Set 4: 85 lb dumbells: 3 reps
Set 5: 70 lb dumbells: 6 reps

[bodyweight] Pushups:

Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 11 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 8 reps
Set 5: 8 reps

_At the end of chest i did get a pretty good pump_

*Biceps:*

_My arms swole up like melons...a dude who'd offer me coaching tips at my previous gym was there...and he said "shit what're using?" That was a great feeling...I'm like14 lbs lighter and he's here saying i look bigger than last week_

Seated Barbell Curl:

_This is an exercise i read about in a power-lifting text.Works the bis tru the upper range....the reduced range of motion allowing heavier weights. I sat on a bench, with the barbell on my lap...loaded up and curled like a normal curl...I realised on later examination that the movement wasn't actually half that of the normal range..but rather 3/4 of a normal movement...THe only thing missing was the stretch at the bottom. It was very strict and very painful...my bis swole up like woah_

Set 1: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 6 reps

_Concentration curls:_

_I decided to follow this upper range exercise with one that focused on the lower range. I did these concentration curls without my arm braced against my leg. I bent over at the waist from a seated position...and let my arm hang free...lack of support made it a leverage free movement...like the bodybuilders of old used_

4 sets: 20 lb dumbells: 8 reps each arm...each set

Full-range barbell curls:

_I did these standing against the power rack...with the support beam pressed between my shoulder blades...to eliminate cheating.'Twas a new feeling...so, though i lvoe to toss about weight, i may start doing these strict barbell curls as my mainstay. The support beam limited my poundages somewhat...Shit... 'somewhat' is the understatement of the year...lol_

Set 1: 45 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 8 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 2nd July

Sunday 3rd July

Rest*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 4th July 2005...Bodyweight down to 182 lbs [12 more to be lost]*

*Back, Abs, Cardio*

*Back:*

Chins to front _[bodyweight]_:

Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 6 reps

_I used chins to warm up towards a major back session...I didn't count these as actual exercises_

Behind-the-neck Chins _[bodyweight]_:

Set 1: 4 reps
Set 2: 4 reps
Set 3: 4 reps

Deadlifts:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 15 reps _[no straps]_
Set 2: 295 lbs: 7 reps _[no straps]_
Set 3: *475 lbs:* 1 rep _[straps]_
Set 4: 385 lbs: 4 reps _[straps]_
Set 5: 295 lbs: 6 reps _[no straps]_
Set 6: 295 lbs: 6 reps _[no straps]_

_The 475 came up a lot easier this week. I think i won't try singles every week. I think i'll hit it every two weeks...or every three weeks. Singles are too taxing_

Barbell Rows:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 195 lbs: 6 reps; 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 245 lbs: 4 reps; 165 lbs: 4 reps; 115 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 8 reps _[wide grip]_

Close-grip V-bar Pulldowns:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 155 lbs: 5 reps; 125 lbs: 3 reps; 105 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 155 lbs: 4 reps; 115 lbs: 4 reps; 95 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 105 lbs: 12 reps

Straight-bar Straight-arm pullovers:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 65 lbs: 5 reps; 45 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 65 lbs: 4 reps; 45 lbs: 4 reps

*Abs:*

Roman Chair Sit-ups:

Set 1: bodyweight: 20 reps
Set 2: bodyweight + 40 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 4: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 5: bodyweight: 8 reps

Cardio: 30 minutes [stationary bike]

I trained today alone again...was a great session.

----------


## doctorherb

> I'm doing The Nationals here.
> 
> It's on August 20th.
> 
> I'm just over 190 right now.



the Nationals?? In Aug.?? I dont think so.....Oct. I believe....You must not be doing the NPC nationals.....What nationals are you talkin bout???

----------


## *Narkissos*

I live in Barbados Herb...an island in the Caribbean.

Our Nationals is an IFBB sanctioned contest...dated august 20th...titled BABBFF [Barbados Amateur Bodybuilding and Fitness Federation] Nationals

Our regionals is in October i believe...title CAC [Central America and Caribbean] Championships

----------


## doctorherb

> I live in Barbados Herb...an island in the Caribbean.
> 
> Our Nationals is an IFBB sanctioned contest...dated august 20th...titled BABBFF [Barbados Amateur Bodybuilding and Fitness Federation] Nationals
> 
> Our regionals is in October i believe...title CAC [Central America and Caribbean] Championships



Sweet...It's your turn to be on top bro!! Cant wait to see pics...my show is on the same day...BTW, i like your website...pretty cool!

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thanks Herb...that means a lot. Best of luck with your own competition. Are you keeping a log too?

*Tuesday 5th July 2005...*_rest_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 6th July 2005

Shoulders; Chest; Cardio*

*Shoulders:*

Clean and Press:

_2 warm-ups....bare bar_

Set 1: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 165 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 7 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 5 reps

Smith-Machine Press-Behind-Neck:

_I swear on this machine the negative is twice as heavy as the positive...i dunno how...but i was crying like a bitch while using HALF the weight i'd normally use_

Set 1: 50 lbs: 9 reps
Set 2: 50 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 50 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 50 lbs: 6 reps

Barbell Shrugs:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 195 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 195 lbs: 5 reps
Set 5: 115 lbs: 10 reps

*Chest:*

_[Narrow Grip]_ Flat Barbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps

_[Narrow Grip]_ Decline Barbell Bench press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 7 reps

Incline Dumbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 60s: 5 reps
Set 2: 60s: 6 reps
Set 3: 60s: 5 reps

_[bodyweight]_ Pushups:

Set 1: 9 reps
Set 2: 7 reps
Set 3: 8 reps

Cardio: 45 minutes_...high incline treadmill_

*Today's Diet:*

*Meal 1:*
1 can mackerel; 1/2 tsp olive oil (65 gr pro/14 gr carb/28 gr fat)

*Meal 2:*
1 can mackerel; 2 cups Okras (65 gr pro/14 gr carb/ 21 gr fat)

*Meal 3: PWO*
1 scoop protein powder; 2 scoops dextrose (24 gr pro/84 gr carb/ 0 gr fat)

*Meal 4: PPWO*
1 scoop protein powder; 1/2 cup Steel cut Oats ( 29 gr pro/ 31 gr carb/ 3 gr fat)

totals: pro: 183 gr; 143 gr carbs; 52 gr fat

----------


## *Narkissos*

Explaining yesterday's diet:

i'm taking in around 1 gram of pro per perceived LBM.

I plan to be in shape at 170...thus...approximating for 170 LBM..i'm just over my desired intake.

The protein content of the PWO and PPWO meals: These two meals are carb dominant.

On consuming only 4 meals that day: i started my day in the afternoon...i've been sleeping a lot more(which is a blessing cus before i was averaging 4 hours per day)...so i bump the protein in the pre-training meals.

The okras i've been consuming because i like them...and to bump my fiber intake...also to up digestive caloric expenditure...They, being of negligible calories.

So far...i'm down 16 pounds...my strength is still up. My deadlift is still at 475...a personal best...even tho i'm only at 182lbs bodyweight right now. I'm getting harder...I predict this'll be my best condition ever.

~Corey

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thusday 7th July...Legs & Abs*

_I almost didnt' train today...When i did (about 8pm..) i was nauseous as hell. I had stacked two different OTC fat-burners...and consumed too much caffeine otherwise (1 diet rip-it...the equivalent of 2 zero carb red-bulls...)..topped that up with a couple diet pepsis. My heart went into overdrive...as did my stomach. It was surprising cus i'm not stimulant sensitive. It lasted all day and nite...bleh_

*Hamstrings:*

I decided on doing hams first cus my knees were hurting. In fact i left squats to the very last exercise..when i knew they be their hardest...but least painful (for my knees at least).

_[bodyweight]_ Hyperextensions:

3 sets: 10 reps each set

Seated Leg-curl:

_Slow and controlled._

Set 1: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 4 reps; 90 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 12 reps

Stiff-leg deadlifts:

_This was my main hamstring exercise..._

Set 1: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 195 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 245 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 195 lbs: 8 reps

*Quads:*

Leg-extensions:

_Noting the gym owner's contempt last week regarding my poundages, i kept it lighter...and did a slower more controlled and deliberate movement._

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 15 reps

_Truth be told, i felt like shit...fudging fat-burners. My system was hyper to the point of feeling weak._

Barbell Squats:

Set 1: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 315 lbs: 3 reps; 225 lbs: 5 reps

I used a wider stance on these because it hurt my knee less. It wasn't a 'wide' stance persay tho...cus i normally squat with a very narrow stance.Today's stance was just outside shoulder width...and as deep as usual.

*Abs:*

Seated Leg-raises: 5 sets: rep til failure

_No cardio today..._

*Today's food consumption:*

1/2 hour prior to meal 1: 1 serving _"lean system 7"_

*Meal 1:*
2/3 can of mackerel; 2 cups okras (40 gram pro; 10 grams carbs; 14 grams fat)

*Meal 2:*
1 can tuna; 1 tbsp olive oil; 1 diet pepsi (30 gr pro; 0 gr carb; 14 gr fat)

_prior to meal 3: 1 serving animal stak 2 (with thermogenic agents); 1 zero calorie Rip-it_

*Meal 3: pre-training*
2 scoop protein powder; 2 soft-boiled free-range eggs (48 grams pro; 8 grams carb; 9 grams fat: _free range eggs are smaller than regular eggs_)

*Meal 4: PWO*
1 scoop protein powder; 2 scoops dextrose (24 gram pro; 84 gr carbs; 0 gram fat)

*Meal 5: PPWO*
1 cup brown rice; 300 grams liver (55 gr pro; 51 gr carb; 15 gr fat)

Totals: 197 gram protein; 153 gram carb; 52 gram fat

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 8th July 2005...*_Rest_

11 a.m. 3 'LS7" caps

*Meal 1: (12 p.m.)*

200 grams Liver; 1 cup rice (38gr pro; 50 gr carb; 10 gr fat)

2:45 p.m. Diet Coke; 1 pack 'animal cuts'

*Meal 2: (4:30 p.m.)*

1 can Mackerel; 2 cups okras (65 gr pro; negligible carb; 21 gr fat)

*Meal 3: (7 p.m.)*

Coffe [black]; 240 gr minced beef w/ diced celery and okras

*Meal 4: (11:15 p.m.)*

2 scoops protein powder; 1 tbsp olive oil 

*Meal 5: (2:30 a.m.)*

2 scoops protein powder; 1 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 6: (5:30 a.m.)*

2 scoops protein powder; 1 tbsp olive oil; 1/2 cup wheat bran

I got in from work at about 5:30 a.m. Saturday morning

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 9th July 2005...*

*Arms:*

Warm-up:
1 Set: Bench dip superset w/ underhand grip chin
2 Sets: Push-ups superset w/ underhand grip chin
1 Set: Barbell Partials superset w/ skull crushers

*Triceps:*

Skull-Crushers:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 6 reps; 45 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 65 lbs: 5 reps; 45 lbs: 3 reps

Reverse-Grip Bench-press:

_(trying these for the first time)_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 8 reps

Unilateral Overhead Dumbell Extensions:

Set 1: 15s: 12 reps
Set 2: 20s: 7 reps
Set 3: 25s: 4 reps; 15s: 4 reps

*Biceps:*

Seated Barbell curl:

(Upper-Range-Specific Only)

Set 1: 85 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 5 reps

Narrow Grip Barbell curls:

_full-range exercise_

Set 1: 145 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 85 lbs: 3 reps; 65 lbs: 3 reps; 45 lbs: 4 reps

Uni-Lateral Hammer Curl:

Set 1: 20s: 12 reps
Set 2: 30s: 5 reps; 20s: 4 reps; 15s: 6 reps
Set 3: 30s: 6 reps; 20s: 4 reps; 15s: 5 reps

*Calves:*

Calf-Raises [on the hacksquat machine]:

5 Sets @ 120 lbs: 20 reps per set

Seated Calf-Raise:

4 sets @ 90 lbs: 15 reps per set

10:30 a.m. 3 "Ls7" caps

12 p.m. *Meal 1:* 160 grams minced beef; diced celery & okras

2:00 p.m. Train: Arms, Calves

3:30 p.m. *Meal 2:* PWO: 2 scoops protein powder; 2 scoops dextrose

4:00 p.m. Nap

4:30 p.m. *Meal 3:* PPWO: 1 can tuna; 1/2 cup oats

5:00 p.m. Back to work

7:00 p.m. 3 "Ls7" caps

8:00 p.m. *Meal 4:* diced chicken, pork, and vegetables

11:50 p.m. *Meal 5:* 2 scoops protein powder; 1 tbsp olive oil

Here's where the weekend went further down hill.

I had to go pick up some equipment @ 2a.m. for my father's business.

At 3 a.m. the van i was driving broke down on the freeway.

I was stranded there til around 7 am..without food. At eight a.m. i got towed back to my workplace...had some mystery meat.

I got home around 10 a.m.  :Frown:  ...totally ****ed over weekend eating and resting

~Corey

----------


## *Narkissos*

*July 11th 2005*

*Back:*

Deadlifts:

Set 1: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 395 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 485 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 395 lbs: 5 reps

Barbell row:

_These were done with my torso parallel to the floor. I did these standing on a platform for an additonal stretch at the beginning, and end, of each rep._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps

Straight Bar; Straight-arm Pullover:

Set 1: 40 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 40 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 40 lbs: 8 reps

Behind-the-neck Chins:

Set 1: Bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 2: Bodyweight: 8 reps w/spot
Set 3: Bodyweight: 4 reps
Set 4: Bodyweight: 7 reps w/spot
Set 5: Bodyweight: 7 reps w/spot

_Posing Practice followed. My coach told me that i was spot-on with my contest prep. My condition from the back is better than that of the front. Which was what i was shooting for at 6 weeks out. I want striated glutes this year. I was close last year...but not quite there. My upper back has improved a lot over last year. I'm holding water in my lower abdomen. And i've got gyno. ****ing hell! Still...all in all...i predict this'll be a good year. I haven't had access to a digi-cam as yet. People here don't lend their techno-gadgets easily.  I need to get some pics up tho...my website's hurting because of the omission of pics of this prep.Overall strength was great.Monday's workout was great._

Cardio: 30 minutes: stationary bike

5:40 a.m.: *Meal 1:* 1 cup coffee; 1 can tuna; 1 medium orange

6:00 a.m. _Gym..had to train a client_

9:00 a.m.: *Meal 2:* 3 egg whites [free-range chicken]; 3 whole [duck] eggs

Nap

1:15 p.m. *Meal 3:* 240 gr ground beef; diced okras and celery

2:30 p.m. _Gym...had to train a client_

4:30 p.m. *Meal 4:* 1 can tuna; roasted peanuts

7:00 p.m. _Gym... workout...posing...cardio_

9:00 p.m. *Meal 5: PWO* 2 scoops protein powder; 1 scoop dextrose

12:30 am. *Meal 6: PPWO* _(Got in late)_ 1 can tuna; 1 cup sweet potatoes; 1 cup cassava

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday, July 12th, 2005

Chest:*

_No warm-up_

Incline Dumbell Press:

_Short Rest Periods_

Set 1: 50 lb dumbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 70 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 80s: 4 reps; 60s: 3 reps

Flat Dumbell Press:

_Short Rest Periods_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 75 lb dumbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 70 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 65 lb dumbells: 6 reps

Flat Fly:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps

*Shoulders:*

_1 warm-up...with bare bar...followed by:_

Clean and press:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 5 reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

_Starting with dumbell behind my back...Extra strict movement. No momentum assistance...2-count pause at top_

Set 1: 15 lb dumbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 15 lb dumbells: 12 reps

Cardio: 30 minutes: stationary bike

*Diet:*

5:45 a.m. *Meal 1:* 1 chiken breast; 1 cup coffee [black]

6 am: trained Client #1

8 am: trained Client # 2

10:30 a.m. *Meal 2:* 1 chicken breast

1 p.m. *Meal 3:* 1 chicken breast; roasted peanuts

Nap

6 p.m. *Meal 4:* 1 scoop protein powder; roasted peanuts

8 pm: train: Chest; Shoulders; Cardio

10 pm: *Meal 5: PWO:* 1 scoop Dextrose; 2 scoops Protein Powder

11 pm: *Meal 6: PPWO:* 1 can tuna; 1 cup oats

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 13th July 2005*

*Legs*

_My island was under hurricane watch so i had to get in and outta the gym as quickly as possible. I cancelled my two clients today also for the same reason._

*Quads:*

Leg-press:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 40 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 300 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 390 lbs: 12 reps
Set 5: 500 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 600 lbs: 6 reps

Medium-Wide Stance Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps

*Hamstrings:*

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 8 reps

Stiff-Leg Deadlift _[on a platform]_:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps

*Calves:*

Hack-Machine Calf-Raises:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 35 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 30 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 26 reps
Set 4: 210 lbs: 15 reps

Seated Calf-raise:

3 Sets: 100 lbs: 12 reps each set

Cardio: 30 minutes: Treadmill

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 15th July 2005

Abs; Arms; Calves*

*Abs:*

Incline Situps:

2 sets: 15 reps per set

Incline leg-raises:

2 sets: 10 reps per set

*Biceps:*

_No prior warm-up..very strict_

_[Alternate]_ Seated Dumbell Curl:

Set 1: 40s: 13 reps
Set 2: 50s: 4 reps; 40s: 5 reps
Set 3: 50s: 4 reps; 40s: 5 reps
Set 4: 40s: 6 reps

_[Unilateral]_Dumbell Preacher Curls:

Set 1: 20s: 13 reps
Set 2: 25s: 8 reps
Set 3: 30s: 6 reps
Set 4: 20s: 12 reps

*Triceps:*

Reverse Grip Bench Press:

_Preceded by one warm-up set_

Set 1: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 5 reps

Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 55 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 10 reps

_[Unilateral]_ Overhead Dumbell Extensions:

Set 1: 15s: 10 reps
Set 2: 15s: 12 reps
Set 3: 15s: 10 reps

*Calves:*

*Standing Calf-Raises:*

Set 1: 180 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 5 reps; 270 lbs: 4 reps; 180 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 12 reps
Set 5: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 7: 180 lbs: 9 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 18th July 2005

*_I'm starting a double-split today. So here goes..._

*a.m. Session:*

*Lower Back:*

Deadlifts:

_I left my straps at home today...Set number three shot my grip to hell...lol_

Set 1: 115 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 405 lbs: 2 reps
Set 4: 315 lbs: 3 reps
Set 5: 315 lbs: 3 reps
Set 6: 205 lbs: 12 reps

Hyperextensions:

4 sets: Bodyweight: 10 reps each set

1/2 hour Cardio: treadmill

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 18th July...

Middle-Upper Back* _p.m. session_

_Trained at my former gym tonite...so my coach could take a gander at my physique and let me know if i was (condition-wise) where i needed to be at this point. I brought my log-book but forgot my pen. Thus the rep scheme after chins i cannot remember for the love all that is proper  lol. Bear with me..._

Behind-The-Neck Chins:

_No spots..._

Set 1: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 4: bodyweight: 5 reps

Barbell Rows:

_Torso parallel to floor..._

Set 1: 125 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs
Set 3: 205 lbs
Set 4: 205 lbs
Set 5: 205 lbs
Set 6: 205 lbs

Improvised t-bar rows:

_These were done with a regular olympic bar placed in a corner...with a v-bar hooked under the other end._

Set 1: 70 lbs
Set 2: 105 lbs
Set 3: 140 lbs
Set 4: 140 lbs

Barbell Straight-arm Pullover:

4 sets: 40 lbs: 10 reps each set

_Training followed by Posing Practice...and 30 minutes of cardio_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 19th July 2005

Chest; Shoulders; Cardio*

*Chest:*

Incline Dumbell:

Set 1: 50s: 20 reps
Set 2: 60s: 10 reps
Set 3: 80s: 4 reps; 50s: 6 reps
Set 4: 80s: 2 reps; 50s: 4 reps
Set 5: 50s: 7 reps

_Dropped an 80 lb db on my foot...hurt like a bitch_

Flat Dumbell:

Set 1: 50s: 10 reps
Set 2: 50s: 10 reps
Set 3: 50s: 10 reps
Set 4: 80s: 2 reps; 50s: 5 reps
Set 5: 50s: 10 reps _(9 reps plus an extra after a rest pause)_

Throat Presses:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 5 reps

*Shoulders*

Hang-Clean and Press:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 4 reps

Hang Clean:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 165 lbs: 3 reps; 115 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 6 reps

Seated Press-Behind-Neck:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 9 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 6 reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

_Starting with dumbells behind back..._

Set 1: 20s: 8 reps; 15s: 4 reps
Set 2: 20s: 6 reps; 15s: 4 reps; 10s: 5 reps
Set 3: 25s: 4 reps; 20s: 4 reps; 15s: 4 reps; 10s: 4 reps

Barbell Shrugs:

_Wide-grip..._

3 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps each set

Cardio: 30 minutes: treadmill

today... 19th:
*t3:* 25mcg in the a.m. 
*Slin:* 6 IUs PWO in the p.m.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 20th July 2005...

a.m. session: Abs; Cardio:

*Abs: 4 sets Leg-raises
Cardio: 30 minutes on treadmill

*p.m. session: Legs*

*Quads:*

Leg-Press:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 500 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 620 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 620 lbs: 8 reps

Barbell Squat:

_Barefooted...Heels Elevated on 2" block_

Set 1: 315 lbs: 5 reps; 225 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 4 reps; 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps

*Hamstrings:*

Hyperextensions:

_bodyweight..._

Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 8 reps

Leg curls:

_Standing Unilateral..._

Set 1: 45 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 10 reps

*Calves:*

[Hack-Squat Machine] Calf raises:

3 sets: 20 reps each set: 120 lbs

Donkey Calf Raises:

Set 1: 140-lb woman on my back: 15 reps

Set 2: two 140 lb women on my back [life is sweeeeet]: 12 reps...dropset to one 140-lb woman: 4 more reps

Set 3: two 140 lb women on my back [almost forgot i was in the gym]: 10 reps... dropset to one 140-lb woman: 5 more reps

Seated Calf-Raise:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 150 lbs: 8 reps; _[dropset]_ 100 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 150 lbs: 3 reps; 100 lbs: 3 reps; 50 lbs: 6 reps

Supps used today:

100 mg proviron 
6 IUs slin PWO
25 mcgs t3 upon waking
3 Lean Sytem 7 Caps upon waking
1 chromium cap PWO
I multi cap PWO

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 22nd July 2005

Arms; Abs; Cardio*

*Abs:*

Incline Situps: 4 sets: 15 reps per set
Leg-Raises: 4 sets: 8 reps per set

*Serratus:*

Straight-arm Barbell Pullover:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 85 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 65 lbs: 8 reps

*Arms:*

*Triceps:*

Close-grip Bench Press:

_Warmup set: 45 lbs: 20 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs:3 reps --> 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Reverse-Grip Bench Press:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 85 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 85 lbs: 8 reps

*Biceps:*

_[seated]_ Dumbells Curls:

Set 1: 35s: 15 reps
Set 2: 40s: 10 reps
Set 3: 50s: 4 reps--> 30s: 6 reps
Set 4: 30s: 15 reps

Dumbell Preacher curls:

_Done uni-laterally..._

Set 1: 20s: 12 reps
Set 2: 30s: 6 reps
Set 3: 30s: 6 reps
Set 4: 30s: 6 reps

Cardio PWO: 30 minutes...stationary bike...H.I.T.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 25th July 2005*

_My strength has FINALLY dropped.I feel like shit.I look small.I hate it.And i'm not in shape as yet. Sucks to be this small...and NOT be in shape...at least in shape by my standards. I'm holding a bitchload of water...and my glutes are soft...Some days i wake up and i wanna go get a 10 ml bottle of test-E and shoot it all...and say screw competing this year  ..others days i feel sexy as hell lol...and positive. Anyway...i'm gonna stick wid it...I'll feel worse NOT competing. I'm yet to pick a song or to start posing. I may just end up on stage...and end up telling the DJ.."Hey bitch...spin a track...ANY track!" and just do my thing... Bah..anyway on my log._

*Back; Cardio*

Deadlifts:

_3 warm up sets: bare olympic bar: 12 reps each set_

Set 1: 305 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 305 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 385 lbs: 2 reps
Set 4: 305 lbs: 6 reps

_And to think 2 weeks ago i was pulling 495 lbs...  Today's session...i felt shoulder strain with 305 lbs...low bodyfat strikes again _ 
Behind-the-neck-Chins:

_Bodyweight..._

Set 1: 6 reps
Set 2: 6 reps
Set 3: 5 reps
Set 4: 6 reps

Barbell Row:

_Underhand grip... Was the first time i did these in about 5 months...Just decided to try something new.._

Set 1: 115 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 6 reps--> 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 5 reps--> 115 lbs: 7 reps

_[Improvised]_ T-Bar Row:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 6 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 70 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 6 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 70 lbs: 5 reps

Chins-to-front:

_Bodyweight..._

Set 1: 5 reps
Set 2: 5 reps

_[Barbell]_ Straight-arm Pullover:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 65 lbs: 6 reps

1/2 hour Cardio: stationary bike

In addition...i walked to and from the gym...that added another 45 minutes

Today's Supps:

1 Multi cap
200 mcg Chromium
25 mcg t3
100 mg Proviron 
1 ml b-12
8 IUs Slin PWO (used at a ratio of 4 grams of carb per IU)
1 cup coffee

----------


## *Narkissos*

_Strength down to zero....  

_*Tuesday 26th July 2005

Chest; Cardio;*

Flat Fly:

Set 1: 30s: 15 reps
Set 2: 40s: 12 reps
Set 3: 50s: 8 reps
Set 4: 60s: 6 reps

_[dumbell]_ Flat Bench:

Set 1: 80s: 6 reps
Set 2: 70s: 7 reps
Set 3: 70s: 5 reps

Incline Fly:

Set 1: 30s: 10 reps
Set 2: 45s: 6 reps
Set 3: 45s: 6 reps

_[dumbell]_ Incline Bench:

Set 1: 60s: 7 reps
Set 2: 70s: 4 reps --> 50s: 4 reps
Set 3: 70s: 4 reps --> 50s: 4 reps

Pushups: 4 sets: Bodyweight: 8 reps; 7 reps; 7 reps; 6 reps

Cardio: 30 minutes: stationary bike

Supps used today:

25 mcg t3
100 mg proviron 
8 IUs slin
2 caps green tea extract
1 cup coffee
1 cap chromium
1 multivitamin cap
1ml injectable b-12

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 28th July 2005...*

_Went back to my old gym to work with my coach...on posing. Just needed him to critique my prep...as i'm working on my own. I decided to train there this evening...and i was feeling VERY weak._

*Shoulders*

Clean and Press:

_From the hang-clean start position...

Warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

4 sets: 125 lbs: 6 reps each set

_[behind the neck]_Barbell Press:

_Seated..._

Set 1: 95 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 5 reps; 95 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 4 reps; 95 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 95 lbs: 7 reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 25s: 8 reps; 20s: 6 reps; 15s: 6 reps
Set 2: 20s: 10 reps; 15s: 5 reps
Set 3: 20s: 6 reps; 15s: 6 reps
Set 4: 20s: 6 reps; 15s: 6 reps

Hang Cleans:

2 sets: 125 lbs: 6 reps each set _[shoulder-width grip]_
2 sets: 125 lbs: 6 reps each set _[outside shoulder-width grip]_

PWO: Posing practise: 15 minutes

Supps used:

25 mcg t3
100 mg proviron 
6 green tea caps
3 b-complex caps
5 chromium picolinate caps
1 multivitamin cap

My coach told me to continue doing whatever i'm doing..that i'm on track conditioning-wise. He also noted that my legs aren't as cut as they should be at this point. So i'm tweaking my diet...and training over the next three weeks. I'm frustrated tho...cus i really can't cut my calories any lower...That'd be counter-productive...so i'm going to change the macro allotment.

Adjusting my formulae to 170 lbs LBM...my diet wil lbe changed as such:

12 kcal per lb LBM: 2040 kcals [a slight _increase_]

pro--> 170 gr (680 kcals)
Carb--> 170 gr (680 kcals)
Fat--> appr. 75 gr (680 kcals)

Split over 5 meals.

Carb allotment: Meal 1--> 50 gr;Meal 4 (PWO)--> 70 gr; Meal 5(PPWO)-->50 gr
Pro allotment: appr 30 grams per meal: Meals 1;2;3; &5; and 42 gr (.4gr x LBM) in meal 4 (PWO)

Fat allotment: meals 2 and 3...appr. 30 grams per meal

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 29th July 2005*

*Arms; Abs; Cardio*

*TRIS:*

Close-grip Bench:

_2 warm-up sets: bar: 20 reps each set_

Set 1: 85 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 9 reps; 85 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 155 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 6 reps; 85 lbs: 7 reps

Reverse-grip Bench:

Set 1: 85 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 7 reps

Tricep Pressdowns:

_Reverse grip...unilateral execution_

Set 1: 20 lbs: 15 reps each arm
Set 2: 25 lbs: 12 reps each arm
Set 3: 30 lbs: 4 reps; 25 lbs: 4 reps; 20 lbs: 4 reps each arm

*BIS:*

_Decided to try barbell curls again...don't intend to make 'em a mainstay again tho. Curling was extremely strict. Standing curls were done with a grip outside shoulder width._

Straight-bar curl:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps; 45 lbs: 4 reps

_[barbell]_Preacher Curls:

_These were done with a straight bar instead of the EZ curl bar._

Set 1: 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 4 reps; 45 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 85 lbs: 1 rep; 65 lbs: 2 reps; 45 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 65 lbs: 3 reps; 45 lbs: 3 reps
Set 5: 45 lbs: 6 reps

*ABS:*

Roman-chair situps:

_bodyweight..._

Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 8 reps
Set 4: 8 reps

Leg-raises:

_lying..legs hanging off bench_

4 sets: 8 reps each set

PWO: Cardio: 1 hour**

_[**Cardio was supposed to be only 45 minutes...but 1/2 hour into cardio some monsoon like rain started falling...As i could go nowhere anyway...i pressed on...lol]_

Supps used today:

25 mcg t3
100 mg proviron [today's my last day on proviron]
6 IUs slin [PWO..yea i'm back on...i'm hooked lol]
6 greentea caps
5 chromium picolinate caps
1 multivitamin cap

----------


## decadbal

why your not a vet bro, i dont know... good luck brotha

----------


## *Narkissos*

> why your not a vet bro, i dont know... good luck brotha


Thanks for the good words Big D.

How's your regime going?

I think i read somewhere that you're getting ready for a contest?

Holla

~Corey

----------


## *Narkissos*

I tried something new PWO..could be potentially dangerous...but i didn't go hypo...so i think it's all good

I had 80 grams dex 5 minutes post-injection...and 1 can of tuna 30 mins post-injection. Followed by a complete pro/carb meal 1 1/2 hours later.


The rationale was to ingest the tuna (which'd be digested within 30-60 mins) during the effective slin-window...but at a point where it wouldn't slow the absorption of the dex. As you know...protein ingestion delays dex assimilation...so i didn't want to risk going hypo by consuming the two together. And i wanted to see what'd happen if i didn't drink a shake. I'm supposed to cut the protein powder because it affects condition. Causes one to hold water etc. But i'm more or less addicted to slin (I love the shit)...so i've been trying to find ways to incorporate it into my cutting regime...

The result is...i didn't go hypo. I went to sleep. Got up feeling great...and i was fuller...meaning it worked.

...pics..nah... I'm really disappointed...as i like to chronicle my progress (out of pure vanity lol  :Big Grin:  ). I've been unable to borrow a digital cam...so i think all my pics will have to come at once. I'll have to post pics from last year's contest (which i have but haven't scanned or uploaded yet)...pics from offseason...and pics from this year's contest..to contrast.

Carb depleting will fall on the last week. I'm actually eating more carbs now than at any other point of my prep. Even so,the t3 has me horribly flat. The slin isn't supercompensating for that. This is a mistake that i'll have to learn from for future preps.

It's 4:39 a.m. and i'm very hungry

Can't believe i've just over 2 weeks to go.

I don't even think i'm near your condition prime...the one you were in at this point out from your contest.

I'm disappointed...but maybe also paranoid. My coach told me that i'm coming in nicely...but...i dunno. I look in the mirror and see fat....fat Nark. AR's very own Pillsbury Dough-Boy (that by the way is my nickname at my old gym).

 :Frown:  I just wanna hop onstage at this point...so i can hop off and console myself in some pizza. Pizza doesn't lie.

~Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 31st July...* 

1 hr Cardio: treadmill

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 1st August 2005

Chest; Cardio; Posing

*_I've got the flu...and it's hitting hard: congestion, coughing, pain behind the eyes [not perpetual tho], tender/sore skin...It started Saturday morning...and intensified on Sunday._

*Chest:*

Flat Fly:

Set 1: 30s: 30 reps
Set 2: 40s: 10 reps
Set 3: 50s: 10 reps
Set 4: 60s: 6 reps

Flat _[dumbell]_ Bench-press:

Set 1: 50s: 10 reps
Set 2: 60s: 10 reps
Set 3: 70s: 6 reps
Set 4: 70s: 6 reps

Incline Fly:

Set 1: 30s: 15 reps
Set 2: 35s: 12 reps
Set 3: 35s: 12 reps
Set 4: 40s: 8 reps

Incline _[dumbell]_ Bench-press:

Set 1: 60s: 10 reps
Set 2: 60s: 9 reps
Set 3: 60s: 7 reps
Set 4: 70s: 5 reps

_[bent-arm]_Dumbell Pullover:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 65 lb dumbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 70 lb dumbell: 6 reps

Cardio PWO: 1 hr: treadmill

Posing PWO: 20 minutes

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 2nd August 2005

*Cardio: 1 hr: Treadmill: low-intensity

The flu...the flu...dammit. Breathing was difficult. Wanted to train but couldn't see myself taking the strain of squats or deads...EVERYTHING hurts...'cept my tongue.  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 3rd August 2005

Back; Biceps; Abs; Cardio

Back:*

Rack Pulls:

_3 warm-up sets: bare bar: 20; 12; 12_

Set 1: 315 lbs: 4 reps _(w/o straps)_
Set 2: 315 lbs: 6 reps _(w/ straps)_
Set 3: 315 lbs: 8 reps _(w/ straps)_

_Rep sets:_

Set 4: 225 lbs: 8 reps _(w/o straps)_
Set 5: 225 lbs: 10 reps _(w/o straps)_

_Needed 14 more reps to make my 50 rep quota_

Set 6: 225 lbs: 14 reps _(w/o straps... 10 reps.. grip failure... 10 sec rest period...4 more reps)_

Barbell Row:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 10 reps

Low-pulley row:

Set 1: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps; 125 lbs: 4 reps

Behind-the-neck Pulldowns:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 6 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps

*Biceps:*

Barbell Curls:

_Outside shoulder-width grip..._

Set 1: 75 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps; 45 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps; 45 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 3 reps; 45 lbs: 4 reps

Barbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 6 reps

*Abs:*

Hanging Leg-raises:

4 sets: 10 reps per set

Cardio: 45 minutes

----------


## Pitbull

Hang in there brother , you didn't come this far to quit. Just remember that in your heart you know you are a bodybuilder and his is the pain we go trough just to be able to call ourselfs that, something the little whimp at the tennis club will never be ...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Hang in there brother , you didn't come this far to quit. Just remember that in your heart you know you are a bodybuilder and his is the pain we go trough just to be able to call ourselfs that, something the little whimp at the tennis club will never be ...


Thanks a lot bro. This is why i pop online so regularly. Bros like you that understand the stresses of contest prep...and always have a good word to say. Thanks again.

~Corey

*Thursday 4th August 2005

Legs; Cardio

Quads:

*Squats:

3 warm-up sets: bare olympic bar: 14; 12; 15

3 warm-up sets @ 135 lbs: 15; 15; 15

2 working sets @ 225 lbs: 10; 10

1 all out drop set: 4 reps @315 lbs; 6 reps @ 225 lbs; 10 reps @ 135 lbs

*Total:* 6 sets: 85 reps

Leg-Extensions:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps

_The next three sets were done with a 5-count hold at the top of each rep._

Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 10 reps

*Hamstrings:*

Hyperextensions:

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: 65 lb dumbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 75 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 4: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 5: bodyweight: 8 reps

*Calves:*

Smith Machine Calf-Raise:

_2 warm-up sets: bare bar: 20; 15_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 6 reps @270 lbs; 6 reps @ 180 lbs; 20 reps @ 90 lbs
Set 4: 180 lbs: 20 reps

Seated Calf Raise:

Set 1: 10 reps @ 100 lbs; 20 reps @ 50 lbs
Set 2: 15 reps @ 100 lbs; 20 reps @ 50 lbs

Cardio: 30 minutes: treadmill

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 5th August 2005

*_This training session occurred mere hours after thursday nite's session. I experienced a bout of insomnia. Couldn't sleep at all. Spent the whole nite reading...then suddenly it was 5 a.m. so i got up and rode my bike over to the gym..._

*Shoulders; Triceps*

Seated Laterals:

Set 1: 15s: 30 reps
Set 2: 20s: 20 reps
Set 3: 20s: 20 reps
Set 4: 30s: 15 reps; 15s: 15 reps

_[Seated]_ Press-Behind-the-Neck:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 2 reps; 75 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 7 reps
Set 5: 75 lbs: 7 reps

Wide-Grip High Pulls:

_4 sets: bare bar: just to pump blood in the traps_

Barbell Shrugs:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 12 reps

*Tris:*

Reverse-Grip Bench Press:

_1 warm-up set: bare bar: 12 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 rep
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 5 reps

Close-grip Bench Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 5 reps

_[Unilateral]_ Reverse-grip Pressdowns:

Set 1: 25 lbs: 13 reps
Set 2: 30 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 35 lbs: 4 reps; 25 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 20 lbs: 8 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 7th August 2005

Back...9 p.m.*

Behind-the-Neck-Chins:

_bodyweight as sole resistance...short rest periods between sets...no spotter used_

Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 6 reps
Set 3: 6 reps
Set 4: 6 reps
Set 5: 6 reps
Set 6: 6 reps
Set 7: 6 reps
Set 8: 6 reps

*goal: 50 reps total
actual total: 50 reps*

Deadlifts:

_No straps..._

_2 warm-up sets: bare bar: 20 reps; 20 reps
1 'feel set': 295 lbs: 1 rep_

Set 1: 305 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 305 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 305 lbs: 4 reps

Rack pulls:

Set 1: 385 lbs: 2 reps
Set 2: 295 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 295 lbs: 5 reps

Bent Rows:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 165 lbs: 7 reps
Set 5: 165 lbs: 7 reps
Set 6: 165 lbs: 6 reps; 115 lbs: 6 reps

*goal: 50 reps total
Actual total: 51 reps*

Straight-arm Barbell pullover:

_warm-up: 25 lbs: 20 reps_

First two sets are done with a shoulder-width grip..the other two are done with a wide grip.

Set 1: 45 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 45 lbs: 10 reps

*Abs:*

Lying leg raises:

Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 12 reps
Set 4: 12 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 8th August 2005

Chest; Cardio*

_Trained a bit heavier today...Had a partner to work out with...for the first time in weeks_

Incline Dumbell Press:

Set 1: 50s: 22 reps
Set 2: 65s: 10 reps
Set 3: 100s: 5 reps
Set 4: 100s: 4 reps; 65s: 4 reps
Set 5: 65s: 9 reps

Flat Dumbell Press:

Set 1: 80s: 6 reps
Set 2: 100s: 5 reps
Set 3: 80s: 5 reps; 60s: 3 reps
Set 4: 80s: 6 reps

Incline Fly:

Set 1: 40s: 8 reps
Set 2: 50s: 6 reps
Set 3: 40s: 10 reps**
Set 4: 40s: 9 reps

_**Experienced deep stabbing pain in right pec...on 2nd rep...that caused me to stop. I massaged my pec and returned to repping._

Bodyweight Pushups:

2 sets: 12 reps; 10 reps

Cardio: 45 minutes: treadmill

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 9th August 2005

Legs; Cardio*

*Quads:*

Squats:

_3 warmup sets: bare bar: 20 reps; 20 reps; 20 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: *20 reps* _(the most that i've put in at this in months...I don't squat with a spotter...cus it throws me off mentally)_
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 315 lbs: 6 reps

Leg-Extensions:

Dropset 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps; 90 lbs: 5 reps; 45 lbs: 10 reps _(30 reps total)_

Dropset 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps; 90 lbs: 10 reps; 45 lbs: 14 reps _(40 reps total)_

*Hams:*

Hyperextensions:

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbell: 12 reps

_Even tho i breathe deeply on weighted hypers...whenever i stand up at the end of the set...i black out. On set 2...i hit the floor so fast...I was falling so fast it seemed like the distance was cut by half._

*Calves:*

Standing Calf-raises:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 20 reps

Set 3: Dropset: 360 lbs: 6 reps; 270 lbs: 4 reps; 180 lbs: 5 reps; 90 lbs: 6 reps

Seated Calf-raise:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 25 reps
Set 2: 150 lbs: 12 reps

Set 3: dropset: 200 lbs: 6 reps; 150 lbs: 6 reps; 100 lbs: 5 reps; 50 lbs: 5 reps

Set 4: dropset: *250 lbs*: 4 reps; 200 lbs: 3 reps; 150 lbs: 5 reps; 100 lbs: 5 reps; 50 lbs: 5 reps

Cardio: PWO: 30 minutes: stationary bike: interval training

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Ceased Supps:*

*29 th July:* proviron 
*1st August:* slin
*8 th August:* t3
*7 th August:* Chromium Picolinate 


*Current Supps:*

8 tabs Universal 'Burners' ED
6 grams vitamin C ED
8 tabs Green tea Extract ED
1 ml Inj-B-12: once per week
1 Multivitamin cap ED
1 tbsp Coconut oil (MCTs) with meals

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 10th August 2005

Shoulders; Cardio

*_Warm-up: Upright Rows: bare bar: 2 sets_

Clean and Press:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 5 reps

Smith-Machine Press Behind Neck:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 2 reps; 90 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 6 reps

Upright Rows:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 4 reps; 75 lbs: 4 reps

Standing Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbells: 20 reps _(10 reps + 10 forced reps)_
Set 2: 30 lb dumbells: 20 reps _(10 reps + 10 forced reps)_

Bent Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbells: 20 reps _( 10 reps, rest pause, 5 reps, rest pause, 5 reps)_

Cardio: 30 minutes

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 11th August 2005

Back; Arms; Cardio

Back

*Deadlifts:

_2 warm-ups: bare bar: 15 reps; 20 reps_

Set 1: 205 lbs: 10 reps _(no straps)_
Set 2: 275 lbs: 8 reps _(no straps)_
Set 3: 345 lbs: 2 reps _(no straps)_
Set 4: 395 lbs: 4 reps _(w/ straps)_
Set 5: 415 lbs: 3 reps _(w/ straps)_

Barbell Rows:

_Overhand Grip..._

Set 1: 115 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 6 reps 
Set 3: 205 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs: 6 reps

Close-Grip Pulldowns:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: *200 lbs*: 6 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 155 lbs: 5 reps; 125 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps

*Tris:*

Close-Grip Bench:

_1 warm-up: bare bar_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 11 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps

Reverse-Grip Bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 5 reps

*Bis:*

Dumbell Preacher Curls:

Set 1: 20s: 15 reps
Set 2: 30s: 7 reps
Set 3: 40s: 6 reps

_The next two sets...i got my training partner to press down on my arm during the negative phase of each repetition._

Set 4: 25s: 5 reps
Set 5: 25s: 5 reps

*Abs:*

1 set: crunches: to failure
1 set: incline sit-ups: to failure

Cardio: 30 minutes: Stationary Bike

----------


## *Narkissos*

My training this week'll go as follows:

*Sunday:* Legs (far enough from the show that they won't appear puffy)

*Monday:* Shoulders (tossed in here to separate back and leg training..so as not to indirectly hit hams two days concurrently)

*Tuesday:* Back & Bis

*Wednesday:* Chest and Tris (My two 'weakest' bodyparts.. tossed in on the last day before the contest...so that they'll appear as full as possible as is usual for the bodypart trained last in the cycle before the contest)

*Thursday:* The weigh-in....may do minimal cardio...nothing strenuous, in the a.m. or early afternoon prior to the weigh-in. Sodium'll be cut wednesday evening after the last training session so strenuous cardio would be ill-advised. That and the fact that i don't want my legs to get a pump....thereby increasing the risk of them being smooth at the Saturday show.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 14th August 2005

Legs; Cardio*

_Restricting Carbs to 100 gr (relegated to PWO and PPWO meals) till wednesday. Starting carb-up on thursday night after the weigh-in. Thursday's carb-intake won't be excessive tho (about 150 grams). Friday is the real carb-up day (about 300 grams)...and Saturday's eating will go according to how i look_

*Quads:*

Squats:

_3 warm-up sets: bare bar: 20 reps each set

Won't go very heavy today...I'm training by myself...and my heavy session was Tuesday.(Heavy being relative to workload as opposed to the weight itself... i.e. i did less overall reps thus overall my workload was 'lighter'..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps

Leg-press:

_1 warm-up set: no weight: 20-ish reps

Left knee has started back giving me some discomfort...and made tiself a nuisance during squatting...so i did a 'feel' set here..._

Set 1: 500 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 400 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 400 lbs: 15 reps

_I switched from 500 lbs to 400 lbs to allow for more repetitions. Dropsets would've taken too long...and i really wasn't in the mood to do them._

*Calves:*

Standing Calf-raise superset with Seated Calf Raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs @ 20 reps/ 100 lbs @ 12 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs @ 10 reps/ 100 lbs @ 10 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs @ 10 reps/ 100 lbs @ 10 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs @ 10 reps/ 100 lbs @ 10 reps

*Hamstrings:*

Seated Leg-curl superset with _[Bodyweight]_ Hyperextensions:

Set 1: 45 lbs @ 20 reps/ b.w. @ 10 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs @ 8 reps/ b.w. @ 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs @ 8 reps/ b.w. @ 10 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs @ 10 reps/ b.w. @ 10 reps

*Glute-Specific:*

Leg-raises to rear:

3 sets: 12 reps each set/ per leg

Cardio: 30 minutes: Stationary Bike

3 litres water consumed during cardio and training.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 15 th August 2005

Shoulders; Abs; Cardio

Shoulders:*

Seated Laterals superset with Bent Laterals:

Set 1: 15s: 20 reps/ 15s: 20 reps
Set 2: 20s: 15 reps/ 20s: 15 reps
Set 3: 25s: 8 reps/ 25s: 8 reps
Set 4: 25s: 8 reps/ 25s: 8 reps

Dumbell Press superset with Dumbell Shrugs:

Set 1: 40s: 12 reps/ 60s: 10 reps
Set 2: 50s: 6 reps/ 70s: 6 reps
Set 3: 50s: 6 reps/ 70s: 6 reps

Barbell Press _[Behind]_ superset with Upright Rows:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 10 reps/ 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs: 5 reps/ 75 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 4 reps/ 75 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 9 reps/ 75 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 75 lbs: 7 reps/ 75 lbs: 8 reps

*Abs:*

Lying Leg-raises:

6 sets: 10 reps per set

Cardio: 45 minutes: stationary bike

Water consumed during training + cardio: 3 litres

----------


## *Narkissos*

Beginning of Contest prep (June 1st): 200 lbs

Weight Today (August 16th): 172 lbs
Height: 5'6"
Waist (i'm sodium loading right now): 28.5"
Chest: 40"
Shoulders: 47"
Hips: 37.5"
Thighs: 24"
Calves: Left: 16" Right: 15.75"
Arms: 16.25
Neck: 15"

(all these measurements are cold...and i'm currently carb depleted)


*Tuesday 16 th August 2005*

*Back; Biceps; Cardio; Posing*

*Back:*

Chins to front:

_No spotter...bodyweight..._

Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 6 reps
Set 4: 6 reps
Set 5: 6 reps

Deadlifts:

_1 warm-up set: bare bar: 15 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps _[no straps]_
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps _[no straps]_
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps _[no straps]_
Set 4: 405 lbs: 5 reps _[w/ straps]_

Barbell Rows:

_Overhand grip.._

Set 1: 130 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 215 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 215 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 215 lbs: 6 reps

T-Bar Rows:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 6 reps; 70 lbs: 4 reps; 35 lbs: 4 reps

*Biceps:*

Barbell Curl:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 5 reps; 60 lbs: 3 reps; 40 lbs: 3 reps; 20 lbs: 3 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 4 reps; 60 lbs: 4 reps; 40 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 4 reps; 60 lbs: 4 reps; 40 lbs: 4 reps; 20 lbs: 4 reps

Db Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 20s: 7 reps
Set 2: 20s: 6 reps
Set 3: 25s: 4 reps; 15s: 5 reps

Posing: 15 minutes

Cardio: 30 minutes: stationary bike

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wenesday 17 th August 2005.

A.m. Cardio: 30 mins

6 P.m.: Chest; Tris; Abs*

*Chest:*

Incline Dumbell press:

Set 1: 50s: 12 reps
Set 2: 75s: 3 reps; 60s: 3 reps
Set 3: 60s: 6 reps

Incline Fly:

Set 1: 30s: 10 reps
Set 2: 30s: 10 reps
Set 3: 30s: 10 reps

Flat Dumbell Press:

Set 1: 60s: 10 reps
Set 2: 60s: 7 reps
Set 3: 60s: 6 reps

Flat Fly:

Set 1: 30s: 10 reps
Set 2: 30s: 10 reps
Set 3: 30s: 10 reps

*Tris:*

Overhead Dumbell Extension:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbell: 7 reps
Set 3: 70 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 4: 75 lb dumbell: 4 reps

Pressdowns:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 9 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 5 reps; 45 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 4 reps; 55 lbs: 4 reps; 35 lbs: 7 reps

Reverse grip pressdown:

3 sets: rep till failure

*Abs:*

Incline Situp:

Set 1: bodyweight: 20 reps
Set 2: 45 lb plate: 12 reps
Set 3: 45 lb plate: 10 reps
Set 4: bodyweight: 15 reps

*8:30 p.m.:* Posing: 15 minutes

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thursday 18th August 2005

a.m.: Cardio: 1 hour low intensity

p.m.: weigh-in: I made light weight! lol

Should've measured my waist today.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Friday 19th August.

Rest...medium carb up.

Carb intake: 500 grams
Protein: 140 grams
Fat: negligible
Water: 1.5 litres...cut at 9 p.m.

Supps: 

B-complex
dandelion root

I like to keep it simple

Waist measured in at 26.5" inches tonight...i anticipate it'll be around 25" by the night show (Nationals is at 6 p.m. tomorrow nite).

----------


## doctorherb

Good luck Nark!!

----------


## IronFreakX

> I tried something new PWO..could be potentially dangerous...but i didn't go hypo...so i think it's all good
> 
> I had 80 grams dex 5 minutes post-injection...and 1 can of tuna 30 mins post-injection. Followed by a complete pro/carb meal 1 1/2 hours later.
> 
> 
> The rationale was to ingest the tuna (which'd be digested within 30-60 mins) during the effective slin-window...but at a point where it wouldn't slow the absorption of the dex. As you know...protein ingestion delays dex assimilation...so i didn't want to risk going hypo by consuming the two together. And i wanted to see what'd happen if i didn't drink a shake. I'm supposed to cut the protein powder because it affects condition. Causes one to hold water etc. But i'm more or less addicted to slin (I love the shit)...so i've been trying to find ways to incorporate it into my cutting regime...
> 
> The result is...i didn't go hypo. I went to sleep. Got up feeling great...and i was fuller...meaning it worked.
> 
> ...


uhhh can u explain the way it works again...using slin pwo..without protein powder..but with dex..as im about to run out of whey...thnx bro  :Big Grin:

----------

